# Je suis Charlie.



## Toum'aï (7 Janvier 2015)

Pas marrant : attaque à la kalach contre le journal Charlie Hebdo, 12 morts.


----------



## Gwen (7 Janvier 2015)

La ce n&#8217;est pas très amusant même si c'était leur boulot a Charlie hebdo de faire rire.

http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...siege-de-charlie-hebdo-07-01-2015-4425881.php


----------



## Grug (7 Janvier 2015)

Charlie Hebdo&#8230;
Charb, Cabu, Wolinski et Tignous&#8230;


----------



## Le docteur (7 Janvier 2015)

Les ordures : ils ont tué Charb, Wolinski, Cabu et Tignous.
P... qu'est-ce qu'il leur avait Wolinski ???

Charb avait dit qu'il préférait mourir debout que de vivre couché...

Journée de merde !!!! 
J'en chiale ...


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Les ordures : ils ont tué Charb, Wolinski, Cabu et Tignous.
> *P... qu'est-ce qu'il leur avait [fait] Wolinski *???
> 
> Charb avait dit qu'il préférait mourir debout que de vivre couché...
> ...


Je doute que les types se soient posé la question de savoir _qui_ ils allaient tuer. On ne fait pas dans la finesse, à ce niveau-là.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Je doute que les types se soient posé la question de savoir _qui_ ils allaient tuer. On ne fait pas dans la finesse, à ce niveau-là.



J'en doute également.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (7 Janvier 2015)

R.I.P


----------



## patlek (7 Janvier 2015)

J' espère que charlie hebdo survivrat, meme si je n' en suis pas un fan, mais personne n' a jamais été contraibnt d'acheter charlie hebdo. C' est un marqueur de la liberté, liberté de pensée, liberté de critique, de toutes critiques, liberté de blasphème.

Je suis triste. J' aimais bien Cabu et Charb, je connaissais moins Tignous, et je n' ai jamais été très fan de Wolinsky. Cabu et Charb, c' était de grand gamins, c' est triste, c' est triste pour tout ceux qui sont morts aujourd'hui, tuer par des débiles.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (7 Janvier 2015)

Rassemblement citoyen, à Paris, Place de la République, à 18 heures, à l'appel du Syndicat National des Journalistes.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Janvier 2015)

Eh bien si ! Ils visaient bien des dessinateurs précis, et ils ne sont pas arrivé un mercredi par hasard.


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Janvier 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Eh bien si ! Ils visaient bien des dessinateurs précis, et ils ne sont pas arrivé un mercredi par hasard.



Je pense comme toi ... triste journée.


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2015)

À titre tout à fait personnel (genre "je me souviens"), Cabu, c'est toute ma jeunesse, avec le Grand Duduche (Pilote (Mâtin, quel journal!)).

Ça ajoute aux sombres pensées qu'on peut ruminer à ce genre de nouvelles.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Janvier 2015)

Maris aussi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2015)

Grug a dit:


> Charlie Hebdo
> Charb, Cabu, Wolinski et Tignous



+ 8 autres personnes, dont 2 policiers et l'économiste Bernard Maris.


----------



## Berthold (7 Janvier 2015)

J'ai la nausée.


----------



## Berthold (7 Janvier 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Eh bien si ! Ils visaient bien des dessinateurs précis, et ils ne sont pas arrivé un mercredi par hasard.


Ça semble très clair. Ils visaient Charb en particulier, et savaient horaires et lieu pour la conférence de rédaction.

Je vais vomir et je reviens


----------



## patlek (7 Janvier 2015)

La liberté n' est pas négociable.

http://www.ouest-france.fr/attentat-charlie-hebdo-12-000-personnes-rassemblees-rennes-3099982


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Janvier 2015)

... quelle bande de demeurés ...

... p'tain, j'ai mal ...


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Janvier 2015)

troisième tentative de message à la rédaction MacGé:
J'ai fait un message à la rédaction, mais il a été supprimé quand je l'ai mis dans les actus Apple dans les actus "art patati patata".
La moindre des choses serait que la rédac de MacGé fasse une "déclaration officielle" pour saluer leurs confrères journalistes, assassinés, pour réagir à cette atteinte à leur expression citoyenne de liberté, Apple n'est pas le centre du monde, mais des "journalistes MacG" qui n'évoquent même pas cette ignominie, je vais changer de journal (à moins que mon bloqueur de pub m'empêche de voir un grand bandeau noir sur le site MacGé ou simplement un petit mot des journalistes geek dans "actus".
Mon appréciation MacGé va passer de 9/10 à 1/10 
edit: bien que comprenant que MacGé n'est pas un site d'opinion, mais quand même, faudrait pas s'enfermer dans des tablettes, mais quand on gère tout ce site et ce forum, on n'est pas que des pixels, merde


----------



## WebOliver (7 Janvier 2015)

Il y avait eu ce débat après les attentats de Madrid en 2004. La rédaction de MacGeneration avait alors affiché un bandeau noir en solidarité. Certains avaient alors salué le geste, alors que d&#8217;autres estimaient que toutes les atrocités méritaient un geste, une pensée, et pas seulement celles qui nous touchaient plus directement pour des raisons propres à chacun.

Quoi qu&#8217;il en soit, si MacGeneration décide d&#8217;afficher sa solidarité aujourd&#8217;hui, il s&#8217;en trouvera probablement pour le lui reprocher.


----------



## Lio70 (7 Janvier 2015)

Choqué et ému. La rage au coeur...


----------



## jonson (7 Janvier 2015)

Est-ce-que j'oserai le dire... *Je suis Charlie* 

Tout ça me dégoute... 
Je suis éc&#339;uré.


----------



## Franz59 (7 Janvier 2015)

Dieu sait donner des armes à la pourriture et des crayons aux artistes...
S'il existe, j'espère qu'il à une bonne excuse.. (Allen Stewart Königsberg)   
Je suis Charlie et même pas peur


----------



## Grug (7 Janvier 2015)

Et on rajoute Honoré à la liste des dessinateurs.


----------



## Average Joe (7 Janvier 2015)

Je n'ai jamais été assidu dans la lecture de Charlie Hebdo, n'empêche ça me fait mal à moi aussi car j'ai grandi avec les ouvres de Wolinski, Cabu, Reiser et je n'arrive pas à me figurer qu'ils sont tous morts, ensemble (enfin, sauf Reiser), eux et d'autres dont ceux-là mêmes qui étaient chargés de les protéger. Charb, je lui rends hommage aussi, je le connaissais de vue depuis le lycée (j'ai même rêvé de lui une fois) et le nommais par son nom entier. J'avais appris à l'apprécier. C'est une perte non seulement multiple mais énorme. On a de la peine à imaginer qui pourrait les "remplacer". Les lecteurs sont presque autant victimes que Charlie et ses invités : ils étaient visés eux aussi. Ce sont de bons documentaires que Arte a diffusé ce soir. Le monde ne sera plus jamais comme avant.
En tout cas, la police a déjà identifié l'un des résidus de fond de capote qui ont commis l'irréparable et j'espère que non seulement ils se feront serrer mais qu'ils moisiront au fond du gnouf à l'isolement jusqu'à la fin de leurs jours sans le moindre espoir d'en sortir. Pas de libération conditionnelle possible et pas de voisinage avec d'autres détenus non plus. On ne connait que trop bien leur goût pour la contamination.
Je pense qu'on peut compter sur la détermination des forces de l'ordre dans cette affaire dans la mesure où elles ont perdu deux des leurs.


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> Il y avait eu ce débat après les attentats de Madrid en 2004. La rédaction de MacGeneration avait alors affiché un bandeau noir en solidarité. Certains avaient alors salué le geste, alors que dautres estimaient que toutes les atrocités méritaient un geste, une pensée, et pas seulement celles qui nous touchaient plus directement pour des raisons propres à chacun.
> 
> Quoi quil en soit, si MacGeneration décide dafficher sa solidarité aujourdhui, il sen trouvera probablement pour le lui reprocher.


En l'occurrence, MacG a témoigné son soutien sur son fil Twitter, ce qui me semble bien choisi [et je ne leur reprocherai pas ].

D'habitude, je suis contrarié, affligé, navré (etc.) pour ce genre de choses (auxquelles je joins les diverses et nombreuses atrocités qui arrivent quotidiennement dans le monde (avec évidemment une plus grande sensibilité pour les lieux qui me sont chers, comme la Colombie ou le Mexique)).
On pense évidemment à leurs proches, et on ressent de l'empathie.

Mais là, je dois dire que je me sens beaucoup plus touché : Cabu, ça fait quarante ans que je le lis, notamment, avec son air bonnasse et ses dessins efficaces. Ce que je ressens, c'est réellement qu'une petite part de moi-même a été saccagée.
Et ça me paraît ahurissant que quelqu'un ait pu aller le descendre, avec ses collègues et les gens qui étaient là.

PS : j'ai passé un peu de temps sur la toile pour voir ce qui se disait ailleurs. Même El Tiempo, quotidien national colombien en faisait sa une. Côté Asahi Shimbun, on ne s'y intéresse pas.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (7 Janvier 2015)

Ca n'est pas ma tasse de thé Charlie Hebdo, je n'ai jamais goûté leur côté bête et méchant, mais ils ont des couilles dans ce journal, contrairement aux foireux qui nous passent et repassent en boucle les infos de ce jour.


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Ce que je ressens, c'est réellement qu'une petite part de moi-même a été saccagée.


C'est exactement ce que je ressens, putain.
En même temps qu'une immense tristesse pour leur famille et leurs proches.
Et de la colère.


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Janvier 2015)

Average Joe a dit:


> Je pense qu'on peut compter sur la détermination des forces de l'ordre dans cette affaire dans la mesure où elles ont perdu deux des leurs.



Ce n'est pas parce que deux des leurs sont impliqués dans cette affaire que les forces de l'ordre doivent afficher plus de détermination que dans les autres affaires.

Charb, Cabu, Wolinski et Tignous étaient les premiers à rire des choses, ils trouveraient la situation bien cocasse dans d'autres circonstances. 
Une pensée à la famille des victimes et aux innocents.

Cela étant dit, je vends le dernier numéro Charlie Hebdo très peu servi, édition limitée couverture sur *******.
Prix de départ 800&#8364;.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Janvier 2015)




----------



## subsole (8 Janvier 2015)




----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2015)

Journée de merde... 
On est tous concerné par ce qui s'est passé hier et on doit rester debout face à cet obscurantisme fanatique!


----------



## boninmi (8 Janvier 2015)

Vos réactions me remontent le moral.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> Quoi quil en soit, si MacGeneration décide dafficher sa solidarité aujourdhui, il sen trouvera probablement pour le lui reprocher.



Justement il faut l'assumer. C'est ça aussi la liberté d'expression. On est pas là pour faire du consensus mou. S'il y en a qui sont pas contents parce que le site affiche son soutien au rejet total de la barbarie, et bien qu'ils aillent se faire foutre ! On ne transige pas avec la barbarie, merde !


----------



## Franz59 (8 Janvier 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> Justement il faut l'assumer. C'est ça aussi la liberté d'expression. On est pas là pour faire du consensus mou. S'il y en a qui sont pas contents parce que le site affiche son soutien au rejet total de la barbarie, et bien qu'ils aillent se faire foutre ! On ne transige pas avec la barbarie, merde !



+1


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> Justement il faut l'assumer. C'est ça aussi la liberté d'expression. On est pas là pour faire du consensus mou. S'il y en a qui sont pas contents parce que le site affiche son soutien au rejet total de la barbarie, et bien qu'ils aillent se faire foutre ! On ne transige pas avec la barbarie, merde !



Ceux que tu envoies en l'occurrence se faire foutre ont tout autant le droit de donner que toi de donner leur avis je crois. Tes propos sont pour le moins contradictoires.

Une autre discussion se tient ici.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Janvier 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Journée de merde...
> On est tous concerné par ce qui s'est passé hier et on doit rester debout face à cet obscurantisme fanatique!



+1


----------



## subsole (8 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> ce que je ressens, c'est réellement qu'une petite part de moi-même a été saccagée.




+1


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ceux que tu envoies en l'occurrence se faire foutre ont tout autant le droit de donner que toi de donner leur avis je crois. Tes propos sont pour le moins contradictoires.



Je les envoie se faire foutre oui, mais personnellement. Cela signifie que leur avis m'indiffère. Commencer à y voir de la "contradiction" de ma part c'est commencer à faire du relativisme. Or la barbarie se passe bien de relativisme.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2015)

Tu ne m'enlèveras pas l'avis qu'on peut ne pas être d'accord avec le fait d'afficher un bandeau, une bannière, une pancarte, pour manifester sa solidarité. Ça n'est pas mon opinion, mais on a le droit de l'avoir.


----------



## patlek (8 Janvier 2015)

Quand j' étais plus jeune, j' avais un copain qui achetait charlie hebdo, je n' étais pas fan, on se marrait a lire charlie, ils osaient tout, au point parfois de me choquer meme, et on se marrait en se disant qu'il ne valait mieux pas que ses parents tombent sur ces lectures. Ils auraient eut un peu de mal a comprendre, voire, ils seraient tombés dans les pommes! voire un infarcus à la vue de certains dessins.
Aprés il y a eut l' épisode de val (Auparavent, certains de la bande écoutaient font et val (font a finit en prison) avec des trucs du genre "je serais le président des cons, parce que je sais que vous etes nombreux", Et val, a introduit du "sérieux" a charlie hebdo en prenant position sur le vote (oui) a Maastrich. Personnellement, je trouvais çà bien, on suivait un peu les débats qui agitait charlie (l' opposition entre ceux qui voulait que charlie se cantonne aux pures pochades goguenardes et meme outrancières, et val, une cohabitation pas toujours évidente.

Bref... j' espere que charlie hebdo ne mourrat pas; meme si je ne le lisais pas ou plus depuis longtemps. Ils étaient porteur d' une certaine fraicheur, celle de l' insolence, d'une liberté que l' on perd avec le temps. 

Et si charlie meurt, j' aurais le sentiment d' un trou quelque part, Je me rend compte que quelque part, leurs présences me rassurait. 

Je ne veux pas que charlie meurt.

J' ai besoin d' eux, de leur insolence, de leur anti-cléricalisme, de leur coté gamins se moquant de tout. C' est tardivement que je m'en rend compte, parce que je ne pensais pas que charlie pourrait disparaitre, et encore moins de cette manière.

Et si charlie meurt, ce sera donner la victoire à l' intolérance. et cette possibilité, pffffflllllll... non, mille fois non..

Bref, mauvaise journée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h52 ----------

J' aurais put aussi causer de Cabu, Cabu je l' ai toujours vu quaziment, j' étais lecteur de pilote, son grand duduche, ou alors j' ai encore en mémoire comment il se foutait de la gueule des "hare krishna", censé etre dans le bonheur de la communion, et qui étaient des types sinistres à souhait, et Cabu leur faisait des tronches pas possibles, et çà me faisait marrer.

Et en lecteur du canard enchainé, je retrouvais cabu chaque semaine, encore aujourd'hui, des années et des années après Pilote, Cabu il a toujours été présent.
Et quand çà m' est arrivé de le voir a la télé; Cabu, c' est un gamin, sans aucune méchanceté, juste un gamin qui se marre, et qui me fait marrer. Il semblait etre plutot etre la gentillesse incarné plus qu'autre chose. Assassiné... c' est invraisemblable.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu ne m'enlèveras pas l'avis qu'on peut ne pas être d'accord avec le fait d'afficher un bandeau, une bannière, une pancarte, pour manifester sa solidarité. Ça n'est pas mon opinion, mais on a le droit de l'avoir.



Tu ne m'as pas compris. J'ai jamais dit qu'on avait pas le droit d'être en désaccord. Mais c'est pas parce que des gens ne vont pas être d'accord qu'il faut s'interdire de le faire. Cela s'apelle de l'autocensure.


----------



## Tuncurry (8 Janvier 2015)

Evidemment, il est attendu de tous les soutiens de Charlie Hebdo qu'il s'y abonnent, si ce n'est déjà fait.


----------



## rabisse (8 Janvier 2015)

France Inter:Il existe un endroit.

Voici un texte publié par Charb, directeur de la rédaction de Charlie Hebdo, tué ce matin. Il l'avait publié en octobre 2012. Il s'intitule "Rire, bordel de Dieu" :

"Peins un Mahomet glorieux, tu meurs.
Dessine un Mahomet rigolo, tu meurs.
Gribouille un Mahomet ignoble, tu meurs.
Réalise un film de merde sur Mahomet, tu meurs.
Tu résistes à la terreur religieuse, tu meurs.
Tu lèches le cul aux intégristes, tu meurs.
Pends un obscurantiste pour un abruti, tu meurs.
Essaie de débattre avec un obscurantiste, tu meurs.
Il ny a rien à négocier avec les fascistes.
La liberté de nous marrer sans aucune retenue, la loi nous la donnait déjà, la violence systématique des extrémistes nous la donne aussi.
Merci, bande de cons."
Charb.


----------



## OlivierMarly (8 Janvier 2015)

on avait dit unité "internationale" contre la bassesse et l'intolérance. Vous dites la même chose mais avec des angles différents.

J'aime beaucoup le dessin du crayon cassé puis retaillé. Belle métaphore.

Comme l'a très bien dit Badinter hier soir, ces gens là sont morts en héros. Sans armes, sans anathèmes, juste leur "couil**" et leurs outils respectifs. Ils se savaient menacés et ont pourtant continués. Chapeau les artistes et continuez votre barouf là haut en attendant qu'on arrive.


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2015)

Certains n'en perdent pas le nord


----------



## Romuald (8 Janvier 2015)

Des hommages ici

Et dans le style Charlie, celui de @Louison-A qu'ils n'auraient pas désavoué :


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Janvier 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Certains n'en perdent pas le nord



Ca ne métonne même plus  Je méprise ces vautours qui vendraient père et mère pour quelques biftons.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 111510 (8 Janvier 2015)

J'apprends ce soir en voyant cette vidéo
http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/video...un-crayon-on-peut-vous-tuer_4552279_3224.html
que la juriste Jeannette Bougrab, ancienne présidente de la HALDE puis secrétaire d'Etat à la jeunesse et à la Vie associative, était la compagne de Charb.

J'avais lu l'an dernier son livre témoignage _Ma République se meurt_ dans lequel elle parle de sa dette et sa reconnaissance vis à vis de la France, raconte son passage à la Halde puis son expérience gouvernementale durant la présidence de N. Sarkozy. 
_«Il n'y a pas d'islamisme light». _Cette affirmation passait mal parmi ses pairs du gouvernement...
On peut voir dans ce livre les valeurs de notre République trahies, et je dirais aussi _souillées_, par les lâches, les opportunistes, les irresponsables, qui ont fait profession de la représenter.
Ici une interview qui était parue dans Marianne, à la suite de laquelle j'avais acheté son livre.http://www.marianne.net/Jeannette-Bougrab-les-coleres-d-une-Berrichonne_a226061.html
Le débat a été tellement verrouillé sur l'Islam qu'aujourd'hui il faut être fille d'Algérien pour pouvoir défendre farouchement la laïcité sans être traitée d'islamophobe.
Je serais très curieux de voir à la télévision un débat entre Edwy Plenel, Jeannette Bougrab, Claude Askolovitch et Malika Sorel.


----------



## subsole (9 Janvier 2015)

De toutes façons, Charlie ne craint pas les trous de balle !


----------



## Gwen (9 Janvier 2015)

Moi, ce qui m'effare le plus, c'est que des les commentaires des news sur MacG il y a des gens qui pensent que ce qui est arrivé est normal, car Charlie était allé trop loin (avec des dessins ?????!!!!) et ceux qui appellent tout simplement à la mort des gens critiquant le prophète.

Je suis atterré


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Janvier 2015)

C'est étonnant, hein ?
Ça n'est pas le genre d'endroit où l'on s'attend à lire les propos d'une "tête pleine d'eau".
Et pourtant.
Le "traîne-savate de la pensée" n'a pas de limite, tant qu'il reste à l'abri derrière son écran il se fout de l'endroit où il se trouve pour dégueuler son immondice.


----------



## patlek (9 Janvier 2015)

Je mets un extrait d' un tete de René Pommier


Mais, si la religion reprend maintenant le flambeau de la tolérance que brandissaient autrefois les incrédules, c'est dans une perspective bien différente, pour ne pas dire diamétralement opposée. Ce que réclamaient, ce que revendiquaient tous ceux qui au XVIIème ou au XVIIIème siècle invoquaient la tolérance, c'était la liberté de pensée et d'expression. Ils voulaient avoir le droit de croire ou de ne pas croire, de parler et d'écrire librement. Ce que réclament, ce que revendiquent aujourd'hui au nom de la tolérance les porte-paroles des religions, ce n'est pas le droit, que personne ne leur conteste, de s'exprimer eux-mêmes librement, mais bien d'interdire à ceux qui ne pensent pas comme eux  de le faire. La tolérance n'est plus invoquée pour défendre la liberté d'expression, mais pour essayer de légitimer la censure.


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2015)

Très généralement, on pourra remarquer la dissymétrie de traitement entre les religions (en général) et ce qui relève de l'athéisme (en général). Il reste autour des croyances une aura de respectabilité supplémentaire, de sacré à respecter (surtout ne pas heurter les croyants, quels qu'ils soient).

Même dans une société assez sécularisée comme la nôtre, il suffit d'être prêtre au sens large (pasteur, prêtre catholique, imam, rabbin etc.) pour avoir davantage de crédibilité pour parler de ce qui relève de l'éthique ou de la morale que n'importe qui d'autre.

Ce brave Benoît XVI nous avait d'ailleurs bien expliqué dans son discours de Ratisbonne qu'il ne peut y avoir de vie spirituelle sans religion ; s'engouffrant dans la brêche, certain président avait déclaré par deux fois que le prêtre (au sens large, toujours) est seul à pouvoir donner une direction morale. Dans une société prétendument laïque, ça laisse songeur.

Donc, amis athées ou adeptes de la liberté d'expression, ce n'est pas gagné.

Par ailleurs, je ne suis pas du tout de l'avis de ceux qui disent/pensent que les trois saligauds n'ont rien à voir avec l'islam : comme s'il y avait un vrai islam, gentil tout plein et bienveillant et un faux, très vilain et tout affreux. Les choses sont quand même un peu plus complexes et, à ce titre, aucune religion n'échappe à ce risque. Les chrétiens _aussi_ ont parfaitement su se comporter comme des saligauds et, pour prendre un exemple un peu éloigné, je ne sache pas qu'on refuse à Blaise de Montluc l'épithète de chrétien, malgré toutes les saloperies qu'il a pu faire.
Histoire d'être équitable, on en dira pareillement de toutes les idéologies (laïques) qui ont entraîné des massacres, des tortures, des crimes ignobles.
On en revient toujours aux mêmes discours : ceux qui ont commis ces crimes n'étaient pas de _vrais_ communistes/chrétiens/musulmans... (biffer les mentions inutiles).

En fait il faudrait être capable de revenir aux textes eux-mêmes et d'en admettre leur nocivité.


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Janvier 2015)

J'adhère à ton propos dans les grandes largeurs.

J'avoue ma confusion de pensée pour cette dernière phrase (tant elle crée une bousculade d'arguments et de contre-arguments dans mon esprit).


bompi a dit:


> En fait il faudrait être capable de revenir aux textes eux-mêmes et d'en admettre leur nocivité.


Si l'on veut bien accepter un texte uniquement pour ce qu'il est, c'est à dire l'expression écrite de la pensée d'un personnage (ou plusieurs) - pensée issue d'une réflexion forcément tributaire de l'histoire de ce personnage en même temps que de l'Histoire (je parle ici d'un ensemble "évènements-lieu", une situation) - alors ce texte n'est valable qu'à l'instant précis où il est écrit et compréhensible qu'en connaissance de la situation à cet instant t.
Il en va de même pour tous les textes (y compris ce message).
Malheureusement (ou fort heureusement, d'ailleurs - disons que je ne me mouille pas), puisque donné à lire, ce texte est soumis à l'interprétation, et la compréhension de chacun (un chacun dont la pensée est tributaire de son histoire et de l'Histoire).
Tout comme on peut faire dire ce que l'on veut à des chiffres, on peut faire dire ce que l'on veut à un texte en l'interprétant.
Assez souvent dans le but non avoué de le faire coller avec notre pensée, histoire de donner de la véracité à notre propos.
Et, au delà, si notre propos est admis par un nombre croissant d'autres penseurs (penseur dans le sens personnage doué de pensée, qu'elle soit nauséabonde ou pas), histoire de donner de la véracité à ce texte (quand le cercle est établi, le texte n'est plus critiquable et notre propos non plus).
Il m'apparaît que c'est l'interprétation que l'on fait d'un texte qui le rend nocif.

Dans le même temps, je me dis que, si ce texte peut prêter à une interprétation telle qu'elle le rend nocif alors, peut être, qu'il est déjà nocif.
Tu vois ma confusion de pensée ?
Mais à ce compte alors, tout texte est nocif, et pas seulement les textes établissant les préceptes d'une prétendue religion (toutes religions confondues) ou croyance (toutes croyances confondues).

Je dirais pour finir que je veux bien admettre la nocivité du texte si l'on veut bien admettre que c'est la résultante de ce qu'il dit et de la nocivité de celui qui l'interprète.

PS : Et je m'excuse d'être, au final peut-être, hors sujet dans ce fil qui est l'expression de notre unité autours d'une drame qui nous touche tous à divers degrés.


----------



## Grug (9 Janvier 2015)

La connerie est partout&#8230;


----------



## patlek (9 Janvier 2015)

"Si l'on veut bien accepter un texte uniquement pour ce qu'il est, c'est à dire l'expression écrite de la pensée d'un personnage (ou plusieurs) - pensée issue d'une réflexion forcément tributaire de l'histoire de ce personnage en même temps que de l'Histoire (je parle ici d'un ensemble "évènements-lieu", une situation)"

Sauf que, pour ce qui est des textes religieux, pourles "croyants", on a plus seulement affaire a des textes "humains" ou "purement humains". 
Ce qui complique un peu le rapport à ses textes.

(Pour des athées, évidement, tous les textes sur terre, et jusqu' a présent sont d'origines, strictement et purement humaine. (Peut etre qu'un jour un robot serat doté d' imaginaztion, et susceptible d' écrire un texte, mais ce n' est pas encore arrivé),


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Janvier 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Sauf que, pour ce qui est des textes religieux, pourles "croyants", on a plus seulement affaire a des textes "humains" ou "purement humains".
> Ce qui complique un peu le rapport à ses textes.


Je ne crois pas que tout croyant s'imagine que les textes fondateurs ont été écrit par la main de dieu lui-même. Ce sont les rapporteurs des "prophètes" (personnes physiques, charlatans ou pas - pour ce qui est du rapporteur comme du prophète) qui ont écrits ses textes (pour les textes anciens) ou les "prophètes" (personnes physiques, charlatans ou pas) eux-même (pour les textes modernes ou contemporains).
C'est assez clairement établi, quand même, non ?

Décidément, je suis troublé.


----------



## patlek (9 Janvier 2015)

Les textes religieux sont forcément "marqué" de la main de "dieu"

De ce que je sais pour détailler un peu:

La bible est "inspirée par "dieu"", les auteurs sont des humains connus pour une part et les textes "inspirés par "dieu"".
Et devient de fait "par inspiration", "la parole de "dieu".

Le nouveau testament, texte humain; rapporter par des témoins des évenements qui sont contés dans les évangiles (plus les écrits actes des apotres , etc...)Les évenement des évangiles mettant en scéne "le fils de dieu", et rapportant donc au travers lui "la parole de dieu"

Le coran, on quitte l' humain, serait la parole de "dieu" dictée au "prophète" via "l' ange gabriel"



On est pas dans les textes de Victor Hugo, ou ceux de Marie Claire magazine", la mise en distance est un peu plus compliqué (Suivant le niveau de bigoterie du lecteur)


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2015)

Ma formule était volontairement lapidaire, donc simplificatrice. Disons que les textes auxquels je fais allusion ont aussi leurs aspects positifs (il faut être gentil, parfois). Dégagés d'un aspect strictement religieux, ils ont un intérêt certain en philosophie morale, évidemment.

L'ennui avec ces textes sacrés, donc pratiquement intouchables, c'est que leur remise en question en est très difficile ; même pour certains leur simple étude philologique.
Or, malheureusement, ils contiennent tous des phrases qui, symboliquement ou pas, enjoignent d'étriper qui l'infidèle, qui le dévoyé, qui ne conviendra pas. Bien sûr, ils contiennent _aussi_ l'amour, les petits zoziaux et les bons sentiments.
Bref, ils contiennent tout ce qu'on veut bien y trouver.
Dans le corpus chrétien (les textes canoniques), par exemple, tu trouveras le dieu de colère, qui justifiera les massacres de masse ainsi que le brave JC qui dit de tendre l'autre joue si la première a été souffletée...

D'une certaine manière, ce que l'on pourrait attendre de tous ces braves gens, c'est un _aggiornamento_ un peu conséquent, comme on dit.

Toujours par souci d'équité, on pourra retenir que certains ont du mal à se départir de leur passé stalinien ou maoïste, à reconnaître qu'il n'y avait peut-être pas que du bon dans leurs décisions, à ces deux-là.

PS : On retrouve cette valse-hésitation morale à Rome, qui a mis quelques siècles avant de concéder qu'ils avaient peut-être fait une boulette avec Galilée et d'autres gars du même genre. Il leur a fallu quelque temps _aussi _(euphémisme) pour réaliser que leurs rapports avec les Juifs et le judaïsme devaient quelque peu évoluer, etc. Mais, pour autant, Benoît XVI n'a pas ré-excommunié Mgr Williamson qui, à mes yeux, était un bon exemple de type à virer illico.


----------



## patlek (9 Janvier 2015)

Sinon, je n' ai pas évoqué l' hindouisme, ou le taoisme, je connais moins. 

Ou le bouddhisme, oulà, on est totalement dans l' humain, il n' y a pas de "dieu".
(Ce qui n' empeche que l' on pourrat trouver des bouddhistes extrémistes, voire violent (çà reste marginal, mais çà existe) en Birmanie par exemple)


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2015)

[[Il n'y a pas de dieux mais tout plein de bodhisattvas ]]


----------



## Tuncurry (9 Janvier 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> ...ce texte est soumis à l'interprétation, et la compréhension de chacun (un chacun dont la pensée est tributaire de son histoire et de l'Histoire).
> Tout comme on peut faire dire ce que l'on veut à des chiffres, on peut faire dire ce que l'on veut à un texte en l'interprétant.
> ... Il m'apparaît que c'est l'interprétation que l'on fait d'un texte qui le rend nocif.



Ce qui est vrai avec la Bible, la Torah, l'ancien testament ou ce que tu veux d'autre ne l'est pas avec le Coran. 
Le Coran est incréé, il est la parole de Dieu directement, il ne s'interprete pas, il s'applique (le coran + ses textes juridiques Haddith et Sunna) à la lettre. Voilà.

Et c'est là que ça pose problème, vu que l'Islam, avant d'être paix et amour, reste quand même une religion prosélyte plutôt guerrière.

Ce qu'on qualifie d'islamisme est en fait l'application rigoureuse de l'Islam. Comme il n'y a pas eu d'Aggiornamento dans l'Islam, cette religion est restée bloquée au VIe siècle. Il suffit d'observer la vie actuelle des sociétés se réclamant de l'Islam pour se faire une idée ou mieux de lire réellement le Coran et les Haddiths et son application dans la Charia.

Enfin, comparer aujourd'hui l'Islam et les autres religions comme le fait Bompi n'a pas bcp de sens car anachronique. Dire que l'église était intolérante au Xe siècle est sans doute vrai mais c'était au Xe siècle. Au XXIe, la critique tombe un peu à plat...


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2015)

Tout à fait d'accord pour l'anachronisme (mais note que Montluc, c'est le XVIe siècle) : en l'espèce je voulais simplement souligner que, suivant les circonstances et les époques, la définition d'un "bon" élément n'est pas forcément très acceptable à une autre et que certains affreux des temps anciens, pour affreux qu'ils soient, ne voient pas leur statut de chrétien remis en question.
Fort heureusement, on peut espérer en avoir (définitivement ??) fini avec les guerres de religion entre branches de la chrétienté.
_A contrario_, quand je parle de Mgr Williamson, il n'y a pas d'anachronisme (c'est tout récent).

Ceci étant, je partage pleinement ce que tu écris : l'ennui vient bien de la nature des écrits [je pensais que les hadiths n'étaient _que_ la parole du prophète, par contre] et d'un certain manque d'évolution [on peut justement comparer le rapport de chacune des religions "du livre" avec l'étude historique de la constitution de son corpus].


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Janvier 2015)

La religion, ou les débuts du marketing, de l'exagération, de la mythomanie, de la manipulation de masse ... 

Quand j'étais plus jeune je m'étais crée un "Dieu", je n'y croyais mais je m'étais dit que si à un moment j'avais besoin de me rattacher à qqc je voulais un Dieu rigolo.


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2015)

J'aime bien le club des dieux de Gotlib (voir ici sur le blog de Kichka).

C'était assez irrévérencieux. Et rigolo. Et assez gentil, en fait, comme tout ce qu'à fait Gotlib.


----------



## patlek (9 Janvier 2015)

JustTheWay a dit:


> je voulais un Dieu rigolo.



Il t a le Mien, tu peux devenir Mon disciple. Une petite cérémonie, et Je te ferais découvrir Mes secrets, et le sens de la Vie!!! (N' oublie pas le carnet de chèque, indispensable!! Sans quoi, la cérémonie ne pourrat pas avoir lieu.)

Et aussi, désormais, tu m' appelleras "maître"


----------



## Berthold (9 Janvier 2015)




----------



## jonson (9 Janvier 2015)

Maintenant que les criminels se sont faits tuer. Je tiens à faire avancer le débat sur un autre plan.

Si nous sommes tous Charlie, comme tout le monde
s'époumone à le dire depuis mercredi( moi le premier).
Alors protégeons ceux sur qui, en France,
ces actes criminels vont jeter l'opprobre.

Les musulmans de France n'ont pas
à s'excuser des actes de 3 criminels.
Ne laissons pas la bêtise l'emporter sur la raison.
Les amalgames vont nous diviser,
et emmener notre pays dans des heures sombres.

Alors... Je suis Charlie et je le dis haut et fort:
"TOUCHE PAS AUX MUSULMANS DE FRANCE!"

Avant d'être musulmans, ils sont français.
Avant d'être français, se sont des êtres humains.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (9 Janvier 2015)

jonson a dit:


> Maintenant que les criminels se sont faits tuer. Je tiens à faire avancer le débat sur un autre plan.
> 
> Si nous sommes tous Charlie, comme tout le monde
> s'époumone à le dire depuis mercredi( moi le premier).
> ...



Les mois qui viennent nous diront si nous formons encore une communauté nationale. 
Personnellement j'en doute un peu, depuis déjà quelque temps.


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2015)

N'exagérons rien (au moins pour l'instant).


----------



## Madalvée (9 Janvier 2015)

Ces 3 racailles ont échoué dans leur but de terrorisme pour mon cas dès le 7, j'avais reçu un SMS sur mon portable à la sortie de l'usine me prévenant d'une manif ; je ne savais pas encore de quoi il s'agissait, quand en regagnant à pied mon quartier "populaire" je croisai la mine déconfite de nord africains atterrés. Ignorant toujours ce que j'allais apprendre en allumant ma radio, j'étais d'ores et déjà convaincu qu'en cas d'attentat Islamiste je ne croirais pas une seconde à la solidarité de Français avec ces actes.
Les relations des musulmans de mon quartier avec Charlie ont toujours été d'une extraordinaire limpidité : ils condamnaient en façade les atteintes au prophète mais achetaient le numéro et se bidonnaient comme n'importe qui sur ce qui les faisait rire. Les réactions des plus jeunes sont plus inquiétantes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2015)

La question de la littéralité de l'exégèse coranique semble poser problème à quelques théologiens en herbe 

Il a existé des écoles théologiques qui prônaient une lecture du Coran éclairée par les lumières de la raison. Ce courant, un temps dominant au sein des élites, a été marginalisé entre les XIe et XIIIe siècles (de notre ère). 

Cependant, il existe de nos jours une théologie musulmane libérale qui défend une contextualisation historique de l'exégèse coranique. Elle est minoritaire et souvent persécutée, mais elle vit. Voir la _Critique du discours religieux_ du théologien égyptien (mort en 2010, après 15 années d'exil forcé en Europe) Nasr Hamid Abu Zeid. L'ouvrage est malheureusement épuisé chez Actes Sud. Il faut essayer de le dénicher en bibliothèque ou d'occasion. On trouvera ici un entretien très intéressant que l'auteur avait accordé en 2009 aux _Cahiers de l'Islam_ : http://www.lescahiersdelislam.fr/Na...a-pensee-et-le-patrimoine-islamique_a215.html


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> La question de la littéralité de l'exégèse coranique semble poser problème à quelques théologiens en herbe&#8230;
> 
> Il a existé des écoles théologiques qui prônaient une lecture du Coran éclairée par les lumières de la raison. Ce courant, un temps dominant au sein des élites, a été marginalisé entre les XIe et XIIIe siècles (de notre ère).
> 
> Cependant, il existe de nos jours une théologie musulmane libérale qui défend une contextualisation historique de l'exégèse coranique. *Elle est minoritaire et souvent persécutée, mais elle vit*. Voir la _Critique du discours religieux_ du théologien égyptien (mort en 2010, après 15 années d'exil forcé en Europe) Nasr Hamid Abu Zeid. L'ouvrage est malheureusement épuisé chez Actes Sud. Il faut essayer de le dénicher en bibliothèque ou d'occasion. On trouvera ici un entretien très intéressant que l'auteur avait accordé en 2009 aux _Cahiers de l'Islam_ : http://www.lescahiersdelislam.fr/Na...a-pensee-et-le-patrimoine-islamique_a215.html


On est d'accord. 
Pendant qu'on y est, je recommande l'écoute de l'émission de février 2014 des Nveaux Chemins de la Connaissance avec Souleymane Bachir Diagne (disponible à partir de cette page). Si ma mémoire ne me fait pas défaut, il aborde les thèmes de son livre "Philosopher en Islam" (_cf._ ici).
Il y a eu aussi une série d'émissions enregistrées au Maroc avec notamment Ali Benmakhlouf, tout aussi intéressantes.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (9 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> La question de la littéralité de l'exégèse coranique semble poser problème à quelques théologiens en herbe&#8230;
> 
> Il a existé des écoles théologiques qui prônaient une lecture du Coran éclairée par les lumières de la raison. Ce courant, un temps dominant au sein des élites, a été marginalisé entre les XIe et XIIIe siècles (de notre ère).
> 
> Cependant, il existe de nos jours une théologie musulmane libérale qui défend une contextualisation historique de l'exégèse coranique. Elle est minoritaire et souvent persécutée, mais elle vit. Voir la _Critique du discours religieux_ du théologien égyptien (mort en 2010, après 15 années d'exil forcé en Europe) Nasr Hamid Abu Zeid. L'ouvrage est malheureusement épuisé chez Actes Sud. Il faut essayer de le dénicher en bibliothèque ou d'occasion. On trouvera ici un entretien très intéressant que l'auteur avait accordé en 2009 aux _Cahiers de l'Islam_ : http://www.lescahiersdelislam.fr/Na...a-pensee-et-le-patrimoine-islamique_a215.html



A propos de théologien égyptien, je conseille aussi la lecture d'un autre entretien, paru en 2012 après l'affaire Merah, avec *le Père Henri Boulad* au cours duquel il parle des efforts de renouvellement (Abu Zayd, et Bidar sont évoqués) de l'exégèse coranique, en fait la totale refondation de l'Islam qu'il faudrait entreprendre à ses yeux.

Henri Boulad est égyptien, professeur de théologie, un chrétien bon connaisseur de l'Islam, qui vit toujours en Egypte, où il est par ailleurs ancien vice-président de Caritas Afrique du Nord et Moyen Orient, et Provincial des Jésuites du Proche-Orient.
http://www.postedeveille.ca/2012/04/interview-exclusive-du-pere-henri-boulad-partie-2.html#more

*Rouvrir de façon décisive, et non plus par quelques individualités, la porte de l'ijtihad c'est le défi ultime pour l'Islam aujourd'hui. Elle est fermée depuis un millénaire tout de même...*

Quand on songe aux guerres qu'a causé l'affrontement entre Catholiques et Protestants, on peut en tout cas douter qu'un tel effort se fasse pacifiquement. 



Madalvée a dit:


> Les relations des musulmans de mon quartier  avec Charlie ont toujours été d'une extraordinaire limpidité : ils  condamnaient en façade les atteintes au prophète mais achetaient le  numéro et se bidonnaient comme n'importe qui sur ce qui les faisait  rire. Les réactions des plus jeunes sont plus inquiétantes.



En effet, ça promet d'être difficile du côté de la jeunesse.
Je suis pour ma part extrêmement sceptique sur la possibilité de rattraper la situation.
Un témoignage d'un professeur du Val d'Oise après l'attentat contre Charlie Hebdo ici :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJmGLJVaCM4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Janvier 2015)

Merci Cratès,
je ne connaissais pas ce personnage.

Citation :
"Pour Nasr Hamed Abou Zeïd, le Coran ne peut être  interprété qu&#8217;à la lumière des événements qui ont marqué l&#8217;expansion de  l&#8217;islam du vivant du Prophète. L&#8217;islam en tant que doctrine religieuse,  affirme-t-il, porte l&#8217;empreinte de l&#8217;époque à laquelle il a été élaboré  par les fouqaha, les docteurs de la foi".


lamainfroide a dit:


> Si l'on veut bien accepter un texte uniquement pour ce qu'il est, c'est à dire l'expression écrite de la pensée d'un personnage (ou plusieurs) - pensée issue d'une réflexion forcément tributaire de l'histoire de ce personnage en même temps que de l'Histoire (je parle ici d'un ensemble "évènements-lieu", une situation) - alors ce texte n'est valable qu'à l'instant précis où il est écrit et compréhensible qu'en connaissance de la situation à cet instant t.


Je ne dis pas que j'ai raison.
Je m'amuse simplement de la similitude.

Rassurez-vous, je n'ai pas lu que le début de l'article. Et j'avoue humblement n'avoir pas tout compris. Nasr Hamed Abou Zeïd cite des évènements d'une Histoire que je ne maitrise pas.

Merci bompi et hb222222 pour le liens, toute connaissance est bonne à prendre.


----------



## mistik (10 Janvier 2015)

Cette manifestation à Paris devrait être apolitique, j'en ai marre de voir cette aristocratie politicienne, au _visage qui ne change pas depuis 30 ans_, du "dis donc tu m'as vu à la télé, j'étais comment ?" qui ne pense qu'à leur fonds de commerce : leur gueule.

Les victimes de Charlie Hebdo quant à eux ne pourront plus ouvrir la leur pour les envoyer paître.

Maintenant l'on sait qu'après avoir combattu le bolchevisme brun (les nazis), le bolchevisme rouge (les marxistes), il nous faut à présent annihiler le bolchevisme vert (les islamistes).




​


----------



## jonson (10 Janvier 2015)

Madalvée a dit:


> Les réactions des plus jeunes sont plus inquiétantes.



Oui le vrai problème est là. 
On le ressent très bien sur les différents réseaux sociaux.

Avec l'avènement de la TNT et 
des chaînes d'info en continu.
Qui n'ont fait que stigmatiser, depuis qu'elles existent,
une certaine partie de la population française.
Je me rappelle que, je me plaignais toujours auprès de 
mes amis de la façon dont ces chaînes traitaient l'information.

À 90%, elles abordaient toujours les faits divers.
Car plus vendeurs, plus de buzz.
Et j'entendais toujours: 
"_un jeune de telle origine...
un jeune de telle confession...
un jeune de telle communauté..._"

À croire que ce jeune n'était pas français.
À croire que dans notre pays, il n'y aurait que des non-français,
ne commettant que des délits.
Résultat, un climat de suspicion, et le FN qui monte.
Une partie de la jeunesse qui cristallise toute l'attention;
Et se sent rejetée par le système et par la République, quand,
"il faut nettoyer au karcher!" 

Là-dessus vient se rajouté le pouvoir d'internet.
Et les recruteurs pour le jihad.
Perdu et sans repère, les jeunes français répondent aux sirènes
de la violence et de la haine de son prochain.
Oubliant son humanité, ils s'engagent dans le chemin de l'extrémisme.

Alors, à qui la faute dans notre pays:
la société, les politiques, les médias... les services de renseignement...
les forces de l'ordre?
Perso je n'ai aucune réponse.



Le débat se complique si on prend le point de vue d'autres pays.
Le gouvernement américains dit par exemple que:
" _Il y a 1,2 milliards de musulmans sur Terre,
15 à 25% d'entre eux sont extrémistes, 
et veulent détruire l'occident et ses valeurs.
Cela représente 180 à 300 millions d'individus,
prêts à faire le jihad... Le problème n'est pas de savoir si les 75 ou
85% de musulmans pacifiques restant sont des gens gentils.
Mais de choisir ce que le gouvernement américain va faire pour
les autres_"
On pourrait aussi parler des points de vue des pays
d'Europe du nord ou de l'Allemagne ou du point de vue russe.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (10 Janvier 2015)

jonson a dit:


> Avec l'avènement de la TNT et
> des chaînes d'info en continu.
> Qui n'ont fait que stigmatiser, depuis qu'elles existent,
> une certaine partie de la population française.
> ...



Ce n'est pas du tout mon ressenti.
Il y a en effet une tendance souvent regrettable à valoriser le dramatique (faits divers, catastrophes, accidents, "clashs" polémiques etc) dans le traitement de l'information, mais dans le même temps je constate que les médias ont tendance à pratiquer l'autocensure sur les informations relative à l'origine, à la confession, à la communauté, précisément pour ne pas stigmatiser. Et cette autocensure fait partie du problème : elle contribue au déni de réalité qui empêche de poser les problèmes et de les traiter.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2015)

mistik, le problème de la participation de responsables politiques à la manifestation, ce n'est pas à mon sens la nécessité de l'apolitisme, ni même la question de la récupération. Rajoy va participer à une manifestation pour défendre la liberté de penser et de dire, alors qu'il a fait passer une loi liberticide en Espagne en vue de renforcer la répression des différentes formes de contestation dans l'espace public : http://www.ldh-france.org/loi-organ...que-menace-les-libertes-publiques-en-espagne/


----------



## JustTheWay (10 Janvier 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Il t a le Mien, tu peux devenir Mon disciple. Une petite cérémonie, et Je te ferais découvrir Mes secrets, et le sens de la Vie!!! (N' oublie pas le carnet de chèque, indispensable!! Sans quoi, la cérémonie ne pourrat pas avoir lieu.)
> 
> Et aussi, désormais, tu m' appelleras "maître"



 Non merci.



> Et j'entendais toujours:
> "_un jeune de telle origine...
> un jeune de telle confession...
> un jeune de telle communauté..._"


Totalement d'accord 

@ hb222222 : N'importe quoi ... parler d'une religion c'est de l'information, condamner un acte en y associant une religion c'est de la stigmatisation.


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Janvier 2015)

En parlant de la marche de dimanche :
Le côté bataille de partis politiques pour être sur la photo me pue au nez.
Le côté chefs d'états étrangers qui se joignent à la petite sauterie sur invitation m'afflige.

En revanche, le côté négatif du défilé du 14 juillet me fait doucement rigoler. Pour une fois ce ne sera pas les chefs d'états et le peuple qui regardent les militaires qui défilent mais les militaires qui surveillent le peuple et les chefs d'états (parce-qu'il faut bien avouer qu'avec autant de dirigeants au mètre carré ça ferait carton plein pour les cons d'en face).


----------



## JustTheWay (10 Janvier 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> En parlant de la marche de dimanche :
> Le côté bataille de partis politiques pour être sur la photo me pue au nez.
> Le côté chefs d'états étrangers qui se joignent à la petite sauterie sur invitation m'afflige.
> 
> En revanche, le côté négatif du défilé du 14 juillet me fait doucement rigoler. Pour une fois ce ne sera pas les chefs d'états et le peuple qui regardent les militaires qui défilent mais les militaires qui surveillent le peuple et les chefs d'états (parce-qu'il faut bien avouer qu'avec autant de dirigeants au mètre carré ça ferait carton plein pour les cons d'en face).



Je trouve que ce n'est pas la question et que finalement il n'y a que pour la presse que c'est important ... Je parle à Paris (vu que j'habite à Paris), tout le monde (la majorité) s'en tamponne sévèrement et personne n'a l'esprit à ça.


----------



## jonson (10 Janvier 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> En parlant de la marche de dimanche :
> Le côté bataille de partis politiques pour être sur la photo me pue au nez.
> Le côté chefs d'états étrangers qui se joignent à la petite sauterie sur invitation m'afflige.
> 
> En revanche, le côté négatif du défilé du 14 juillet me fait doucement rigoler. Pour une fois ce ne sera pas les chefs d'états et le peuple qui regardent les militaires qui défilent mais les militaires qui surveillent le peuple et les chefs d'états (parce-qu'il faut bien avouer qu'avec autant de dirigeants au mètre carré ça ferait carton plein pour les cons d'en face).





JustTheWay a dit:


> Je trouve que ce n'est pas la question et que finalement il n'y a que pour la presse que c'est important ... Je parle à Paris (vu que j'habite à Paris), tout le monde (la majorité) s'en tamponne sévèrement et personne n'a l'esprit à ça.




Par contre stratégiquement parlant c'est du grand n'importe quoi.
Un pseudo-sommet européen en plein c&#339;ur de Paris.
Avec tout un tas de chef d'état à pied, au milieu d'une foule immense.
Les forces de l'ordre ont intérêt à bien choisir leur point d'exfiltration.

Au cas contraire... oui oui
   
Carton plein pour ceux d'en face!!!

Et pour jouer au syndicaliste: Les gars ont perdu 3 des leurs.
Ont travailler d'arrache-pied pour coincer ces salauds.
Et en plus il faut que dimanche ils jouent les nounous
pour que d'autres aillent se balader _troulali troulaler_.
Ce monde est vraiment pourri. 

 :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (10 Janvier 2015)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Non merci.
> 
> Totalement d'accord
> 
> @ hb222222 : N'importe quoi ... parler d'une religion c'est de l'information, condamner un acte en y associant une religion c'est de la stigmatisation.



J'aurais du préciser : je pensais aux noms des protagonistes.
Mon impression est que lorsque ça se passe dans des cités ghettos, et que l'affaire n'est pas ultra choquante (blesser des pompiers, des médecins ou des professeurs est presque devenu banal, brûler une voiture une routine etc) comme ce qui s'est passé ces jours-ci, les médias escamotent les noms des protagonistes, _y compris_ dans le cas d'affaires jugées, alors que c'est beaucoup moins le cas quand il s'agit de populations habitant ailleurs (ceci dit il me semble que ça commence à changer un peu).

L'argument intellectuel pour justifier ce traitement de l'information sera alors :
"tout est social le problème est la pauvreté, rien n'est culturel ; mais le public risque de faire des amalgames si les noms sont évoqués alors restons dans le flou."
C'est un argument discutable, contesté notamment par le sociologue Hugues Lagrange (cf l'enquête qu'il expose dans son livre le Déni des Cultures). Mais ce débat là est tabou (et ce pauvre universitaire en a très injustement pris plein la poire). Si quelqu'un émet une critique, voire une simple nuance, la police de la pensée ferme le ban en invoquant à tout bout de champ le mot définitif : essentialisation.

J'ai répondu à jonson, puis à toi maintenant, mais on s'éloigne peut-être un peu du sujet. Encore que ce fil est peut-être inévitablement amené à partir dans plusieurs directions. Il y tant à dire.


----------



## Tuncurry (10 Janvier 2015)

hb222222 a dit:


> J'aurais du préciser : je pensais aux noms des protagonistes.
> Mon impression est que lorsque ça se passe dans des cités ghettos, ... les médias escamotent les noms des protagonistes...



Entièrement d'accord avec les propos de Hb22. On pourrai même ajouter que souvent (cas de la presse écrite), les prénoms sont changés et francisés pour éviter les stigmatisations et les "amalgames".
Mais on sait bien depuis Camus que mal nommer les choses, ...


----------



## Le docteur (10 Janvier 2015)

Bien sûr qu'il y a des infos censurés. Quand j'habitais dans des quartiers populaires, on ne voyait pas passer à la télévision ou dans les journaux ce qui nous arrivait.  Ça a été jusqu'à des actes de violences ciblé dont on n'a jamais parlé (des "représailles" aveugles). Vous avez envie de vous amuser un avec le bien ou même avec la tronche des autres, c'est gratos, allez-y c'est la tournée offerte par la république. Vous voulez vous "faire entendre" faites un peu plus spectaculaire et vous verrez un animateur de gogôche venir dire que vous vous êtes exprimé et qu'il faut "faire des choses pour le quartier". Et le journaleux bien-pensant, le soc-dem habitant en zone peinarde viendront  vous faire la morale sur ce qu'ils ne connaissent pas. 
Et devinez quel effet ça fait aux pauvres gens de ces quartiers qui voient les potes des types qui cassent tout s'ériger porte-parole des besoins du "quartier" ?
Il y a des coups de pied au fondement qui se perdent. On ne peut pas tout pardonner, y compris par respect envers ceux qui sème mettent tout.


----------



## jacghit (10 Janvier 2015)

jonson a dit:


> Et pour jouer au syndicaliste: Les gars ont perdu 3 des leurs.
> Ont travailler d'arrache-pied pour coincer ces salauds.
> Et en plus il faut que dimanche ils jouent les nounous
> pour que d'autres aillent se balader _troulali troulaler_.
> ...


+1


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> .../... y compris par respect envers *ceux qui sème mettent tout*.


----------



## jonson (10 Janvier 2015)

Je ne suis pas là pour pardonner non plus.
Ni pour justifier les actes de ces 3 imbéciles,
ni pour trouver des excuses à ceux qui partent faire le jihad
en brûlant leur passeport français.


Mais là où je ne vous rejoins pas, c'est sur mon ressentit 
vis-à-vis du traitement médiatique.
Je ne parle pas des évènements actuels.
Mais bien de ce qui a été fait sur les chaînes d'info en continu
depuis leur création.
Si nous pouvions avoir une étude sur leur comportement, 
qui nous établisse les faits tels qui sont.
Alors mon point de vue ou le votre changerait peu-être
sur leur manière de délivrer l'info.

Pour ce qui est de la presse écrite je ne suis pas un lecteur
assez assidu pour pouvoir donner un avis tranché.
Et oui à chacun ces lacunes.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2015)

​


----------



## patlek (10 Janvier 2015)

Woooaaa...

Il y a Terminator qui s'abonne à Charlie:

https://fr.news.yahoo.com/elan-solidarité-pour-permettre-la-survie-charlie-hebdo-143118891.html


"Charlie o'Connors??"


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2015)

​


----------



## mistik (10 Janvier 2015)

Nos amis Pcistes () de Clubic ont fait une petite vidéo, clique : *ICI*


----------



## Average Joe (10 Janvier 2015)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Evidemment, il est attendu de tous les soutiens de Charlie Hebdo qu'il s'y abonnent, si ce n'est déjà fait.


Par exemple Schwarzie, alias Governator&#8230; (véridique)

Damned, grillé par Patlek.


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Janvier 2015)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Non merci.
> 
> Totalement d'accord
> 
> @ hb222222 : N'importe quoi ... parler d'une religion c'est de l'information, condamner un acte en y associant une religion c'est de la stigmatisation.






Donc les évènements à Charlie Hebdo, à Montrouge, à 50 mètres du collège de mes enfants, sur leur trajet, puis dans une supérette casher où des juifs se sont une nouvelle fois fait massacrer en France en 2015, en plein Paris, à l'heure des courses n'ont strictement rien à voir avec l'islam qui ne saurait leur être associé en aucun cas.
Balayons cette idée même d'un revers de main et d'une formule lapidaire, c'est tellement plus confortable.
Ne pas écouter ce bon docteur Coué qui nous explique doctement que l'islam en France ne pose aucun problème, c'est évidemment être coupable d'une grave "islamophobie" (terme médical dont la signification est, au passage, "peur panique irrépressible et irrationnelle de l'islam"). Car l'islam en France est par définition "tolérant". Il me tolère, moi, le mécréant. Chouette.
Les lois sur la laïcité, par exemple, n'ont été qu'une formalisation administrative d'un vivre ensemble reconnu, respecté et admis de tous. C'est une évidence. Leur application va de soi, n'ont posé et ne posent aucun problème. Youpi.

Que la grande majorité des musulmans vivent paisiblement leur religion, sans faire chier personne, enfin, dans nos grandes démocraties, et en particulier en France, j'en suis persuadé. C'est mon ressenti intime, en tout cas, faute d'être en possession d'éléments factuels à ce propos.
Ce qui me semble être factuel, c'est aussi qu'un certain islam, particulièrent activiste et prosélyte, salafiste ou encore plus fondamentalistes pose problème en France. A ce propos, je conseille le Libé d'aujourd'hui, avec un papier à propos des prêches de vendredi dans les milieux salafistes édifiant, pour ne pas dire sidérant.
Ce qui est factuel, c'est que des éléments et des réseaux connus de Daech se baladent en France, où ils n'ont rien à faire. Ou plutôt si, et on sait quoi.
Ce qui me semble factuel, c'est que si les autorités religieuses, ou ceux qui se prétendent l'être, de l'islam en France ne se réforment pas, notamment en coupant certains pont tout à fait malheureux avec certains pays arabes, et en faisant le ménage dans les milieux fondamentalistes islamiques de France en collaboration avec l'état français démocratique et républicain, on ne va pas vers un apaisement de la société française. Et en prime, on déroule un tapis rouge aux pires populismes.

Mais je découvre sur le site du Nouvel Obs deux texte, qui expriment parfaitement et beaucoup mieux que je saurais le le faire, faits à l'appui ce que je pense au plus profond de moi :
- un texte de Salman Rushdie :
http://bibliobs.nouvelobs.com/actua...ssayer-de-reflechir-apres-la-catastrophe.html
- et surtout un texte de Pierre Jourde :
http://pierre-jourde.blogs.nouvelobs.com/archive/2015/01/07/les-salauds-absolus-552076.html

A lire et relire.

Pour finir, je vais t'expliquer pourquoi je réagis à ton post.
Parce que j'ai pris le métro ce matin pour aller au boulot, dans le nord parisien.
Je lisais Libé sur mon iPad (pas de Monde frais le samedi).
Deux jeunes hommes, peau mate, glabres, cheveux ras, 60 kg tout mouillé chacun, dégingandés, bref, d'une hyperbanalité effrayante a posteriori s'assoient, l'un en face de moi, l'autre à côté. L'un jette un coup d'il sur mon iPad.
Et ça donne à peu près le dialogue suivant entre les deux, haut et fort :
- Ah, putain, encore les musulmans
- Ouai, y en a marre, les musulmans, toujours eux. Surtout que l'histoire, là, c'est encore un complot des juifs, ces saloperies.
S'en suit une litanie provocatrice de propos antisémites abjectes que je vous épargne, la constatation désabusée que la police a encore tué deux arabes et un noir qui n'avaient rien fait de mal, et pas "je sais pas, pas moi, par exemple, heu... Pourquoi pas un Serbe (sic), ou autre chose..."
Pour finir avec cette conclusion admirable, Porte de Clignancourt :
- De toute façon, la France c'est de la merde. Tu sais ce qui serait bien ? C'est un jour de brûler la Tour Eiffel (j'imagine que ça et se torcher avec du camembert, ça devait représenter l'ultime provocation sensée nous achever, moi, et l'autre passager d'en face).
La quatrième place était occupée par un type aussi commun que moi, un peu costaud, mais heureusement, calme.
Nous n'avons pu réagir qu'en nous échangeant des regards aussi effarés qu'ahuris : que faire d'autre ? Mon chat miaule parfois après sa merde, mais moi, je trouve que c'est assez inutile de lui parler. Quant à la toucher, j'utilise une balayette et je tire vite la chasse d'eau, comme tout le monde, et manifestement mon compagnon d'infortune.
Par contre, s'il met lui aussi son grain de sel dans les réseaux sociaux, je serais pas étonné.

J'ai eu du mal, mais j'adhère de plus en plus au principe de précaution. Il est dans la Constitution, maintenant, après tout.
Et ce qu'il nous dit est clair : devant une balance bénéfices-risques incertaine, et en l'absence de certitude, Dieu n'existe pas jusqu'à preuve du contraire.

Ps : ce fil ne serait-il.pas plus à l'aise au bar ?


----------



## Madalvée (10 Janvier 2015)

Bon, si la majorité des acheteurs de Charlie de la semaine prochaine se jurent de ne plus jamais le racheter après l'avoir lu, Charlie sera resté Charlie.


----------



## Grug (10 Janvier 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ps : ce fil ne serait-il.pas plus à l'aise au bar ?




Les beaux gris typographiques qui s'y déploient pourraient pousser ce fil vers le bar, mais ce n'était l'esprit de départ. *Ce fil était plutôt pour lémotion et la rigolade*, libre à vous d'en créer un au Bar, si vous le désirez, aprés, *c'est vivant un fil, vous en faites ce que vous voulez, *ici ou là bas.


----------



## mistik (10 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> mistik, le problème de la participation de responsables politiques à la manifestation, ce n'est pas à mon sens la nécessité de l'apolitisme, ni même la question de la récupération. Rajoy va participer à une manifestation pour défendre la liberté de penser et de dire, alors qu'il a fait passer une loi liberticide en Espagne en vue de renforcer la répression des différentes formes de contestation dans l'espace public : http://www.ldh-france.org/loi-organ...que-menace-les-libertes-publiques-en-espagne/


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi.


Bigdidou a dit:


> Donc les évènements à Charlie Hebdo, à Montrouge, à 50 mètres du collège de mes enfants, sur leur trajet, puis dans une supérette casher où des juifs se sont une nouvelle fois fait massacrer en France en 2015, en plein Paris, à l'heure des courses n'ont strictement rien à voir avec l'islam qui ne saurait leur être associé en aucun cas.
> Balayons cette idée même d'un revers de main et d'une formule lapidaire, c'est tellement plus confortable.
> Ne pas écouter ce bon docteur Coué qui nous explique doctement que l'islam en France ne pose aucun problème, c'est évidemment être coupable d'une grave "islamophobie" (terme médical dont la signification est, au passage, "peur panique irrépressible et irrationnelle de l'islam"). Car l'islam en France est par définition "tolérant". Il me tolère, moi, le mécréant. Chouette.
> Les lois sur la laïcité, par exemple, n'ont été qu'une formalisation administrative d'un vivre ensemble reconnu, respecté et admis de tous. C'est une évidence. Leur application va de soi, n'ont posé et ne posent aucun problème. Youpi.
> ...


J'espère que cette terrible épreuve que l'on subit tous ensemble (Chrétiens, Protestants, Juifs, Musulmans, Bouddhistes et athées) et qui va malheureusement à coup sûr nous toucher ou alors un autre pays démocratique dans les semaines ou mois à venir va permettre de mettre un terme au "politiquement correct" institué par feu le Président Mitterrand. 

Pour ma part, j'ai aimé il y a bien longtemps une marocaine mais je fus empêché par son cousin (dont j'appris par la suite qu'il était un délinquant notoire ... déjà condamné par la justice) d'aller plus loin dans ma relation (il rentrait dans mon immeuble pour m'intimider, j'ai appris par la suite qu'il a obligé mon amie à aller chez un gynécologue pour qu'il établisse un certificat de virginité, etc.) alors que ce Monsieur se disant musulman couchait avec une blonde française (c'est mon amie qui me l'avait alors confié). Fatigué, j'ai dû malheureusement arrêter cette relation. Je n'avais jamais évoqué ce fait car intime et pas "politiquement correct".

D'autre part, j'ai travaillé en 2008-2012 dans des lycées Professionnels publics et privés (sous contrat) et d'enseignement général. J'ai souvent été sidéré par les propos tenus par les élèves concernant les personnes de religion juive avec le notamment des "t'es voleur comme un juif", "sale juif", etc. Bref beaucoup d'anti-sémitisme d'élèves "blancs", "noirs" ou "arabes" évidemment en rapportant les conversations tenues par leurs parents.

Si l'on n'y prend garde, ce qui s'est passé il n'y a finalement pas si longtemps (70 ans) pourrait très vite recommencer.
Soyons donc vigilant face au bolchevisme brun (nazisme), bolchevisme rouge (marxisme), bolchevisme vert (islamisme). 

La démocratie est un combat quotidien.


----------



## patlek (10 Janvier 2015)

C' était d' ailleurs l' un des combats des auteurs de Charlie, le non au politiquement correct.


----------



## bompi (10 Janvier 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> <...>
> - un texte de Salman Rushdie :
> http://bibliobs.nouvelobs.com/actua...ssayer-de-reflechir-apres-la-catastrophe.html
> <...>


[[ Je trouve assez fascinant de voir les propos de Salman Rushdie (lapidaires, certes, mais avec lequel je suis fichtrement d'accord) et un peu en-dessous un lien vers une critique du dernier disque de ce brave Yusuf (Cat Stevens)... ]]


----------



## jonson (10 Janvier 2015)

On touche là le c&#339;ur du problème. On sait tous qu les citoyens
français de confession musulmane ne sont pas intégristes ou des assassins.
Mais quand le discours dans la bouche des plus jeunes,
amène à penser le contraire, que faire?

Plus la peine de se voiler la face, il y a des fanatiques en France.
Et ils propagent leur venin, dans les oreilles des plus jeunes.
Il faut que le discours change et que le politiquement correct cesse.
Attention pas la porte ouverte au tout-venant.
Parce que j&#8217;entends d'ici, les gros sabots du front claquer le sol.

Le problème vient donc de l'intérieur, car c'est chez nous où il faut d'abord faire 
changer les discours et les mentalités.
Mais l&#8217;ennemie lui vient de l'extérieur, et ces pays sont identifiés.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (10 Janvier 2015)

mistik a dit:


> (...) Pour ma part, j'ai aimé il y a bien longtemps une marocaine mais je fus empêché par son cousin d'aller plus loin dans ma relation (...)



L'endogamie est une des plaies de l'Islam. 
Endogamie familiale dans les pays arabo-musulmans, endogamie communautaire ici.

L'endogamie familiale (mariage entre cousins/cousines) dans les pays arabo-musulmans serait en forte baisse d'après ce que dit le démographe Emmanuel Todd  .
Au sujet de la France, Todd parle d'une augmentation des mariages mixtes, mais il évoque les nationalités je crois et non pas les confessions. Dans le cas d'un français musulman qui se marie avec une tunisienne ou un algérienne, on ne sort pas du communautarisme, de l'endogamie confessionnelle.

On ne joue pas impunément contre l'universalisme républicain. Il y a des conséquences et elles montent depuis les années 90. Si la communauté musulmane française ne sort pas du tribal elle va continuer de générer du tribal identitaire français en réponse. C'est mécanique.
Quand par exemple les jeunes filles musulmanes voudront et pourront, (ou voudront et pourront _à nouveau_, car on est revenu en arrière), se marier en nombre avec des jeunes mécréants, quand on en finira une bonne fois pour toute avec le communautarisme, on pourra envisager un avenir commun apaisé.
Le problème c'est qu'on est dans une dynamique, une montée communautaire, on en est encore qu'au début, ou au milieu. C'est d'abord à la communauté musulmane de briser son communautarisme. Cependant je l'en crois incapable ; tant que la théologie musulmane n'aura pas accompli un aggiornamento total de sa doctrine je crois qu'on restera coincé là. Or on a peu de temps devant nous, je suis donc très pessimiste sur la suite des évènements.


----------



## Average Joe (10 Janvier 2015)

Et Salman Rushdie, dont j'ai lu les _Versets_, est d'autant plus crédible dans sa vision de l'islam qu'il est issu d'une famille musulmane. Dans son roman le prophète fait vraiment peur. Il me semble que cela en dit long. 

Tout cela n'est qu'une question de volonté. Par exemple j'ai connu des communistes bien sous tous rapports alors que d'autres, lors par exemple de la conquête de la Chine ou la bolchévisation de la Russie ont commis des actes qui égalent en horreur tout ce que les braves gens de Daech commettent en ce moment.

Curieusement, seul Rushdie a été menacé par des gens sont aucun n'a lu son livre-fleuve (700 pages quand même). Et pour cause, il aurait déjà fallu qu'ils sachent seulement lire. Lanzmann, lui, avait dans les années 80 publié un livre (dont j'ai oublié le nom) dans lequel il levait, si j'ose dire, le voile sur la pédophilie avérée de Mahomet, pourtant personne n'a émis de "fatwa" contre lui. Il faut croire que le fait d'évoquer le goût du prophète pour les fillettes de 8 ans était plus acceptable que les spéculations du pouvoir iranien à un moment donné.


----------



## mistik (10 Janvier 2015)

Aujourd'hui, je suis allé dans une supérette de quartier pour que l'on me mette de côté l'hebdomadaire de la semaine prochaine, il se trouve que l'employé "arabe" qui a pris ma commande a tiqué lorsqu'il a entendu "Charlie Hebdo" comme si je prononçais un mot grossier ! Il y a dans cette supérette où je vais de temps en temps des employés "blancs" comme "arabes", il se trouve que je suis tombé sur une personne pour qui cela pose problème, j'ai alors rajouté mettez donc mon nom sur la commande (pas _mistik_ ... car cela n'allait pas le faire ! ).

Pour en revenir à ma discussion un peu plus haut, j'aimerais tant que l'on change d'hommes et femmes politiques, j'en voudrais des plus jeunes plus impliqués dans le système républicain et beaucoup moins avec l'esprit "commercial de la politique" que l'on fasse évoluer cette Cinquième République.

J'aimerais qu'il y ait une Révolution pour mettre à plat notre système perverti et que les aristocrates de la politique aient les "chocottes".

Il faudrait aussi que "les salauds" qui ne veulent pas de notre mode de vie, de notre démocratie et qui ont une double nationalité (française et X) qu'ils soient déchus de la nationalité française !

D'autre part, je suis sûr aussi que si "les salauds" avaient touché à un autre principe démocratique "que" la liberté d'expression (le journalisme) mais "plutôt" à la liberté de religion (le judaïsme) il y aurait eu beaucoup moins de ferveur populaire et de recueillement (que l'on constate actuellement) ou en tout cas beaucoup moins longtemps (en nombre de jours).

Je tiens à signaler que je ne suis pas Juif, de part mes parents je suis initialement "Catholique romain" mais au final athée voire agnostique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2015)

Average Joe a dit:


> Curieusement, seul Rushdie a été menacé par des gens sont aucun n'a lu son livre-fleuve (700 pages quand même). Et pour cause, il aurait déjà fallu qu'ils sachent seulement lire



Méfions-nous des interprétations trop simples. Rushdie n'a pas été  menacé que par des incultes, même s'ils formaient les gros bataillons de ceux qui ont réclamé sa mort. L'ayatollah Khomeini était un érudit et sa  fatwa a été confirmée par d'autres autorités en sciences islamiques,  titulaires de doctorats qui n'étaient pas forcément en bois. Les  universitaires et lettrés du monde musulman ne se sont pas massivement  insurgés contre cette condamnation. Chez nous, des orientalistes et  islamologues aussi distingués que Mohamed Arkoun ou Jacques Berque se  sont gardés de condamner clairement la fatwa. 

C'est rassurant de se dire que le fanatisme est un produit de  l'ignorance. Mais cette fable est constamment démentie par l'histoire.  Le fanatisme est théorisé par des intellectuels et appliqué sur le  terrain par des seconds couteaux pas nécessairement ignorants, qui  commandent à des sous-fifres titulaires de quelques diplômes, qui  dirigent des subordonnés pas totalement analphabètes, etc. On trouvera  pour faire les plus sales besognes quelques nervis un peu simplets. Mais  les hommes instruits tiennent une place non négligeable dans ce  processus. Les  nazis n'ont eu aucune difficulté à trouver des intellectuels de premier  plan (Carl Schmitt, Martin Heidegger) pour servir leur régime et exalter  leur vision du monde.


----------



## bompi (10 Janvier 2015)

mistik a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, je suis allé dans une supérette de  quartier pour que l'on me mette de côté l'hebdomadaire de la semaine  prochaine, il se trouve que l'employé "arabe" qui a pris ma commande a  tiqué lorsqu'il a entendu "Charlie Hebdo" comme si je prononçais un mot  grossier ! Il y a dans cette supérette où je vais de temps en temps des  employés "blancs" comme "arabes", il se trouve que je suis tombé sur une  personne pour qui cela pose problème, j'ai alors rajouté mettez donc  mon nom sur la commande (pas _mistik_ ... car cela n'allait pas le faire ! ).
> 
> Pour en revenir à ma discussion un peu plus haut, j'aimerais tant que  l'on change d'hommes et femmes politiques, j'en voudrais des plus jeunes  plus impliqués dans le système républicain et beaucoup moins avec  l'esprit "commercial de la politique" que l'on fasse évoluer cette  Cinquième République.
> 
> ...



C'est bien d'être sûr de la réaction hypothétique des autres à des événements qui n'ont pas eu lieu 

Une révolution, faut voir. Ça met en général du temps à avoir des fruits autres que massacres, guerres civiles et autres joyeusetés. Et puis il est facile de baver sur les politiques (qui sont bien sûr éminemment criticables, ça j'en suis bien d'accord), bien plus difficile de faire le boulot à leur place.
Cette idée de faire le ménage par le vide et de mettre des gens aux intentions pures à la place d'autres supposément pourris, c'est précisément le désir de la plupart des extrémistes.


----------



## mistik (10 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> C'est bien d'être sûr de la réaction hypothétique des autres à des événements qui n'ont pas eu lieu
> 
> Une révolution, faut voir. Ça met du temps à voir des fruits autres que massacres, guerres civiles et autres joyeusetés. Et puis il est facile de baver sur les politiques (qui sont bien sûr éminemment criticables, ça j'en suis bien d'accord), bien plus difficile de faire le boulot à leur place.
> Cette idée de faire le ménage par le vide et de mettre des gens aux intentions pures à la place d'autres supposément pourris, c'est précisément le désir de la plupart des extrémistes.


Pour ce qui est de "la réaction hypothétique des autres" j'essaye de me soigner et de faire de mon mieux en lisant "Les accords Toltèques" d'Olivier Clerc reprenant la pensée de Miguel Ruiz et dont le troisième accord est "ne faites pas de suppositions".

Concernant la Révolution, je remarque que la France a connu du 18ème jusqu'au 19ème siècle un certain nombre voire un nombre certain ... de Révolutions. Après bien sûr comme un volcan qui dort il peut se réveiller.

Peu à peu l'idée de ne plus avoir un Roi autocrate a fait son chemin et l'on a bien du changer le personnel politique de l'époque pour progressivement changer de régime. Bien sûr la Veuve a beaucoup trop coupé de têtes, ce fut l'un des côtés sombres de la Révolution. Ceux qui ont voulu changer "drastiquement" le régime furent les Jacobins (avec notamment l'avocat Robespierre) et si j'osais je dirais qu'ils n'étaient pas connotés extrême droite si c'est ce à quoi tu veux faire allusion !


----------



## bompi (10 Janvier 2015)

mistik a dit:


> <...>
> 
> Peu à peu l'idée de ne plus avoir un Roi autocrate a fait son chemin et l'on a bien du changer le personnel politique de l'époque pour progressivement changer de régime. Bien sûr la Veuve a beaucoup trop coupé de têtes, ce fut l'un des côtés sombres de la Révolution. Ceux qui ont voulu changer "drastiquement" le régime furent les Jacobins (avec notamment l'avocat Robespierre) et si j'osais je dirais qu'ils n'étaient pas connotés extrême droite si c'est ce à quoi tu veux faire allusion !


Je ne voulais pas faire d'allusion de ce type (pas d'allusion du tout). Simplement, on peut observer que les révolutions sont plus ou moins fructueuses (jusque-là, je ne me mouille pas beaucoup...) et qu'il faut souvent attendre un bon moment pour qu'il en sorte quelque chose de bon. Il te suffira de regarder les différentes révolutions proches de nous (Europe, Méditerranée) sur deux siècles : moi, en tout cas, ça ne me paraît pas vraiment _la_ solution miracle. Je dirais plutôt que c'est un miracle quand ça se révèle être la solution...


Cratès a dit:


> Méfions-nous des interprétations trop simples. Rushdie n'a pas été  menacé que par des incultes, même s'ils formaient les gros bataillons de ceux qui ont réclamé sa mort. L'ayatollah Khomeini était un érudit et sa  fatwa a été confirmée par d'autres autorités en sciences islamiques,  titulaires de doctorats qui n'étaient pas forcément en bois. Les  universitaires et lettrés du monde musulman ne se sont pas massivement  insurgés contre cette condamnation. Chez nous, des orientalistes et  islamologues aussi distingués que Mohamed Arkoun ou Jacques Berque se  sont gardés de condamner clairement la fatwa.
> 
> C'est rassurant de se dire que le fanatisme est un produit de  l'ignorance. Mais cette fable est constamment démentie par l'histoire.  Le fanatisme est théorisé par des intellectuels et appliqué sur le  terrain par des seconds couteaux pas nécessairement ignorants, qui  commandent à des sous-fifres titulaires de quelques diplômes, qui  dirigent des subordonnés pas totalement analphabètes, etc. On trouvera  pour faire les plus sales besognes quelques nervis un peu simplets. Mais  les hommes instruits tiennent une place non négligeable dans ce  processus. Les  nazis n'ont eu aucune difficulté à trouver des intellectuels de premier  plan (*Carl Schmitt, Martin Heidegger*) pour servir leur régime et exalter  leur vision du monde.


_Ganz klar_.

Mais je ne vois pas bien où tu veux en venir quant à la _fatwa_ contre Salman Rushdie.


----------



## jonson (10 Janvier 2015)

mistik a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, je suis allé dans une supérette de quartier pour que l'on me mette de côté l'hebdomadaire de la semaine prochaine, il se trouve que l'employé "arabe" qui a pris ma commande a tiqué lorsqu'il a entendu "Charlie Hebdo" comme si je prononçais un mot grossier ! Il y a dans cette supérette où je vais de temps en temps des employés "blancs" comme "arabes", il se trouve que je suis tombé sur une personne pour qui cela pose problème, j'ai alors rajouté mettez donc mon nom sur la commande (pas _mistik_ ... car cela n'allait pas le faire ! ).



L'employé de cette supérette a le droit de penser ce qu'il veut de Charlie Hebdo.
Fusse-t-il de tel ou tel origine, il n'en reste pas moins libre lui aussi.
Tout comme Cabu ou Charb ont pu s'exprimer librement dans 
les colonnes de leur journal.
Ce jeune français a aussi le droit à la liberté d'expression.

Je pense que mistik sur le bon de commande 
ça aurait eu tellement de classe.


----------



## mistik (10 Janvier 2015)

jonson a dit:


> L'employé de cette supérette a le droit de penser ce qu'il veut de Charlie Hebdo.
> Fusse-t-il de tel ou tel origine, il n'en reste pas moins libre lui aussi.
> Tout comme Cabu ou Charb ont pu s'exprimer librement dans
> les colonnes de leur journal.
> ...


Et moi je pense que Kouachi a pris trop à coeur son rôle de _Shérif_, fais-moi peur mais ce n'est pas le même _Chérif_ !


----------



## bompi (10 Janvier 2015)

jonson a dit:


> L'employé de cette supérette a le droit de penser ce qu'il veut de Charlie Hebdo.
> Fusse-t-il de tel ou tel origine, il n'en reste pas moins libre lui aussi.
> Tout comme Cabu ou Charb ont pu s'exprimer librement dans
> les colonnes de leur journal.
> ...


Tout à fait.
Pour le dire simplement, je dirais qu'il est tout à fait légitime qu'un(e) musulman(e) soit outré(e) de la représentation du prophète, sans parler de sa caricature. Comme un(e) chrétien(ne) pourrait l'être d'un dessin irrévérencieux de cette chère Marie. Un(e) bouddhiste de Bouddha, etc.

Mais, dans un état de droit, si vraiment ça lui déplaît, il/elle peut manifester (pacifiquement), intenter un ou plusieurs procès, faire appel etc. Mais pas flinguer, plastiquer : non.
C'est là toute la question.

Et cela s'applique à toute personne vivant sur le territoire national, française ou pas, quelle que soit l'origine ou l'objet de sa haine envers autrui.

PS : Au passage, des gens qui ont la haine, il y en a plein partout et pour diverses raisons.
Et des gens qui font des attentats, bien dégueulasses, ce n'est pas nouveau non plus. Dans les années 70, certains rouges (Action Directe, la RAF, les _Brigate Rosse_) ont fait sauter des bombes ou tué des gens (la victime la plus connue est sans doute Aldo Moro en Italie) en diverses régions d'Europe. Certains autres aussi (l'attentat de la gare de Bologne).
Allez, ça me donne envie de relire le grand livre de Joseph Conrad, l'_Agent Secret_.


----------



## mistik (10 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> PS : Au passage, des gens qui ont la haine, il y en a plein partout et pour diverses raisons.
> Et des gens qui font des attentats, bien dégueulasses, ce n'est pas nouveau non plus. Dans les années 70, certains rouges (Action Directe, la RAF, les _Brigate Rosse_) ont fait sauter des bombes ou tué des gens (la victime la plus connue est sans doute Aldo Moro en Italie) en diverses régions d'Europe. Certains autres aussi (l'attentat de la gare de Bologne).
> Allez, ça me donne envie de relire le grand livre de Joseph Conrad, l'_Agent Secret_.


Et moi je pense que la lecture de l'ouvrage de Julien Benda "La Trahison des clercs" serait intéressante puisque Benda nous met en garde face aux idéologies des 19ème et 20ème siècles (... et du 21ème siècle n'est-il pas ?)


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2015)

​


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2015)

Grug a dit:


> Les beaux gris typographiques qui s'y déploient pourraient pousser ce fil vers le bar, mais ce n'était l'esprit de départ. *Ce fil était plutôt pour l&#8217;émotion et la rigolade*, libre à vous d'en créer un au Bar, si vous le désirez, aprés, *c'est vivant un fil, vous en faites ce que vous voulez, *ici ou là bas.



Il y est, au bar 
Ce sont les posts 'au gris typographique' qu'il faudrait déplacer au COMPTOIR, si intéressants qu'ils fussent (et il y en a), pour que ce fil retrouve sa vocation originelle.

Et comme _ils étaient Charlie_ :


----------



## jonson (10 Janvier 2015)

mistik a dit:


> Et moi je pense que Kouachi a pris trop à coeur son rôle de _Shérif_, fais-moi peur mais ce n'est pas le même _Chérif_ !



Ha ha ha!!! 
Je te reconnais bien là! 
  :love:


----------



## mistik (10 Janvier 2015)

​


----------



## Gwen (10 Janvier 2015)

FECO France* rassemble pas mal de dessin de ses membres.

Moi, il y en a un que j'ai beaucoup aimé 






_* La FECO, c'ets la Federation of Cartoonist - Section france._


----------



## Madalvée (10 Janvier 2015)

Il y a beaucoup, beaucoup de travail à faire dans mon quartier pour que #lafrancesoitcharlie. L'urgence est de crever l'abcès avec l'Islam de France dont toutes les forces vives ont été absentes des pré-manifs d'aujourd'hui. La laïcité n'est pas refusée, mais simplement pas comprise par les musulmans avec lesquels j'ai l'occasion de discuter. Contre les 3 énergumènes de ces derniers jours, ce sont surtout beaucoup de paires de baffes qui se sont perdues lors de leur parcours. Il vaut un sursaut national pour que nos compatriotes qui sont entre autres qualités musulmans soient remis sur la marche du vivre ensemble. C'est le contraire de la démagogie politicarde qui s'est déployée lors des dernières municipales quartier par quartier, c'est contre-productif en terme de voix. Je constate simplement qu'entre le 21 avril 2002 et 2017 15 ans se seront écoulés. Aujourd'hui est la dernière limite pour déjouer LES barbaries.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> [...] je ne vois pas bien où tu veux en venir quant à la _fatwa_ contre Salman Rushdie.



Juste signaler que ceux qui ont condamné Rushdie n'étaient pas forcément des ignorants. Et laisser entendre aussi qu'une meilleure connaissance du Coran n'est pas forcément la solution au fondamentalisme. Elle est tout aussi susceptible de l'alimenter que l'ignorance ou le savoir religieux superficiel que l'on prête au djihadiste de base.


----------



## Breizh44 (10 Janvier 2015)

La question musulmane est brulante sur le dossier. 
Les terroristes ont pour but de fracturer la France en la retournant contre les musulmans intégrés #guerrecivile
Les hommes et femmes politiques (dont MLP) ont été assez éclairés pour réaffirmer la différence entre les musulmans de France qui partagent nos valeurs et les intégristes islamistes.

Le meilleur moyen que les musulmans modérés ont de nous prouver leur union à nos valeurs est de faire le ménage dans les mosquées (un certain nombre d'Imam si j'en crois mes informations, prêchant encore la guerre à l'infidèle).
Les déclarations de leurs porte paroles sont une chose, les actes concrets en sont une autre.

Cet attentat a malheureusement le risque de ne pas être le dernier en France. La seule solution est de nous souder pour agir comme nous le faisons maintenant.
Les intégristes veulent diviser le pays. Pour l'instant ils le soudent, il faut que ça dure.


----------



## bompi (10 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Juste signaler que ceux qui ont condamné Rushdie n'étaient pas forcément des ignorants. Et laisser entendre aussi qu'une meilleure connaissance du Coran n'est pas forcément la solution au fondamentalisme. Elle est tout aussi susceptible de l'alimenter que l'ignorance ou le savoir religieux superficiel que l'on prête au djihadiste de base.


Merci pour l'éclaircissement (auquel j'adhère pleinement, de fait). 

Rien à voir :
Pour l'anecdote, je me demande si, parmi les nombreux soutiens et tweeters de _#jesuischarlie_, beaucoup savent _qui_ est Charlie...


----------



## patlek (10 Janvier 2015)

On peut etre "érudit" et crétin fini...


[YOUTUBE]j7IpMIhR6Yg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Janvier 2015)

Breizh44 a dit:


> La question musulmane est brulante sur le dossier.



Mais est-ce qu'ils sont musulmans (je parle des terroristes) ? 
Et si oui, tu fais comment la différence entre le policier mort et eux ? En rajoutant extrémiste ? 

Est ce qu'il est même question de texte religieux ? J'ai pas le parcours scolaire de ces personnes, mais je doute qu'elles aient suivi un parcours d'étude des religions. 

Il me semble quand même, que les terroristes étaient français, que revendiquer qqc au nom de quelqu'un n'est pas une preuve absolue.

Tu peux très bien imaginer une montée en puissance de la haine de la France, mettre tout sur le dos de la religion c'est pratique pour tout le monde.

Attention je ne dis pas qu'il faut ignorer la religion, mais que c'est un facteur parmi d'autres. Je ne dis pas non plus qu'il faut ignorer ce qui se passe dans le reste du monde. Mais moi j'aimerai quand même bien savoir si c'est la religion qui les a poussé totalement à commettre des crimes ou si c'est leurs haines de la France, ou encore autre chose. 

Il me semble aussi que les musulmans demandent aux terroristes de changer de religion. 

Et d'ailleurs : 



> _«Ce qui me fait chier c&#8217;est qu&#8217;on les interpelle toujours en tant que musulmans modérés, il n&#8217;y en a pas de musulmans modérés_, ajoutait-il._ C&#8217;est comme si on me disait à moi: _"Réagis en tant que catholique modéré."_ Je ne suis pas catholique modéré, même si je suis baptisé. Je ne suis pas catholique du tout.»_
> Quentin GIRARD


----------



## Tuncurry (11 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Pour l'anecdote, je me demande si, parmi les nombreux soutiens et tweeters de _#jesuischarlie_, beaucoup savent _qui_ est Charlie...



Ca va au delà. la bonne question, c'est "est ce que beaucoup veulent vraiment être Charlie ? "


D'ailleurs, ça explique ce que bcp des soutiens actuels pensaient de Charlie quelques mois auparavant... ca relativise.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxwwP62smgo


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (11 Janvier 2015)

Je signale une tribune très forte publiée par *le philosophe tunisien Mezri Haddad* parue vendredi ici et que je viens de lire ce soir :
http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/societe/...uerre-qui-commence-etait-helas-previsible.php
CA DECOIFFE

Extraits :
_Pour la plupart des analystes et des politiciens, le carnage de Charlie  Hebdo comme la prise d'otages de Vincennes, ces premières offensives de  la guerre contre la France et la République, sont des traumatismes  auxquels nul ne pouvait s'attendre. Mais pas pour l'élite  franco-musulmane, ni pour les soldats de l'ombre qui luttent contre le  terrorisme, ni pour les rares journalistes qui osent nommer l'innommable  au risque de se faire accuser d'islamophobes. Ces derniers, comme les  intellectuels musulmans éclairés, savaient que cela devait arriver un  jour. *Ils savent que si les gouvernants ne saisissent pas ce drame  national pour revoir de fond en comble leur politique d'immigration,  d'intégration, d'éducation, de réforme de l'islam et de relations avec  certains émirats du Golfe, le pire serait à craindre.*_

_(...) *Ce qui vient de se produire était en effet écrit*, pas par la main  d'Allah dont les islamo-fascistes ont souillé jusqu'à la magnificence et  rabaissé la majesté, mais* par trente années de laxisme, d'angélisme et  de conformisme malséant au pays de Voltaire.* Écrit par les concessions  aux tenants de l'islam identitaire, holistique et totalitaire, au nom de  la démocratie et de la tolérance républicaine. De la question du voile  islamique au massacre tragique de Charlie Hebdo, en passant par  l'affaire Redeker ou la conférence du pape Benoît XVI à Ratisbonne, *que  de chemin parcouru dans la capitulation*, *l'altération de la laïcité et  la subversion de la démocratie*. Que de reculs des Lumières face à  l'obscurantisme! *Que de coups portés au modèle de civilisation  occidentale *devant la barbarie islamiste!* Ce modèle universaliste auquel  nous avions fini par y croire, nous autres musulmans d'Orient et du  Maghreb*, avant de nous réveiller un jour du «printemps arabe» aux  sommations de certaines voix politiques et intellectuelles occidentales:  la charia, pourquoi pas? L'islamisme «modéré», qu'à cela ne tienne !_
(...)
_Passées les jérémiades des fonctionnaires de l'islam, les indignations  sincères de la classe politique, l'heure n'est pas seulement à l'unité  nationale et au rejet des amalgames, mais aussi à l'autocritique. *L*__*e  rejet des amalgames ne doit pas nous dispenser de remettre en cause la  dogmatique ambiante qui paralyse la pensée et tétanise l'expression. Ce  qui est permis en psychanalyse ne doit pas être interdit en politique:  mettre des mots sur les maux. *_

Je veux un débat Mezri Haddad / Edwy Plenel / Malika Sorel / Claude Askolovitch / Jeannette Bougrab/ Henri Boulad à 20h30 à la télévision !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h49 ----------




Madalvée a dit:


> Je constate simplement qu'entre le 21 avril 2002 et 2017 15 ans se seront écoulés. Aujourd'hui est la dernière limite pour déjouer LES barbaries.



+ 1
Il est minuit moins dix


----------



## patlek (11 Janvier 2015)

Moi, j' ai envie de répondre a çà, bien sur, il s' agit de mon point de vue, çà n' engage que moi:

Mais est-ce qu'ils sont musulmans (je parle des terroristes) ? 

Oui, ils sont musulmans. On peu chercher a se voiler la face, ou a tomber dans un vague parternalisme bienveillant, qui finit proche de la complaisance, et dire "ils ne sont pas musulmans"
Je pense que c' est faire fausse route. Ils sont dans une part sombre de l' islam. Une part qui a des fondements au sein meme des textes de l' islam: pour faire bref, tu peux lire le coran, si tu ne l' a pas déjà fait (c' est un texte que l' on trouve sur internet facilement, pas de livre a acheter). Le coran est un texte qui contient une bonne part de violence et d' agressivité, ce n' est pas une litanie de bienveillance. Pour les fondamentalistes islamistes, le coran doit s' appliquer, y compris dans sa part agressive. Pour les "moderés", toute cette part agressive et juste fonction du contexte de l' époque, et du contexte du moment de la "révélation"(il y a 1400 ans).
l' autre référence, ce sont les hadiths, les faits geste et paroles du prophète a médine. rapportés par des témoins selon une chaine de transmission (machin a dit que roger a dit que robert a dit que le prophéte a dit que ( Les hadiths ont été compilés surtout par bukkhari et muslim deux siécle aprés la mort du "prophète")
Ils sont classés, en fonction de la chaine de transmission, fiable / douteux / faux
Et ce qu' on y trouve n' est pas toujours trés brillant. 
Et il y a la sunna, la sira, pus compliqué a trouver sur internet, en français en tout cas, la biographie du "prophète" qui, quand meme, était un guerrier, avec ce que çà implique en terme de violence.

Penser que les fondamentalistes islamistes ne s' appuie sur aucune référence islamique, ce serait faire une erreur. 




Mais moi j'aimerai quand même bien savoir si c'est la religion qui les a poussé totalement à commettre des crimes ou si c'est leurs haines de la France, ou encore autre chose. 

Il n' y a pas que la religion, il y a des tas de choses, les interventions militaires occidentales, la création d' israel, l' attitude des israeliens vis a vis des palestiniens, ce conflit qui ne se résoud pas, , le retard dans tous les domaines des des pays musulmans, qui créé un sentiment d'humiliation et d' aigreur, la colonisation passée, et aussi l' idéologie de certains états, trés riches, de la péninsule arabique. Ce n' est pas seulement la religion, c' est aussi trés politique.
Et le monde musulman actuel a un problème avec l' athéisme, et son expression. C' est réprimé dans tous les pays musulmans.
Parfois aussi, j' ai le sentiment que pour certains voire beaucoup, y compris les états, l' islam est une sorte de bouée de sauvetage. Quand tout va mal, qu'il n' y a pas de réussite, alors l' islam devient un élément pour retrouver une force, "briller", s' affirmer, bomber le torse, retrouver une fierté.

Mais à la question est ce que si le monde musulman était plus épanoui, ce fondamentalisme violent disparaitrait? Perso, je n' en ait aucune idée. 


Sinon, quand je vois la liste des personnalités en tete de cortège à Paris, je ne suis pas sur que les décimés de charlie hebdo appécieraient.
Je me dis que ils auraient sans doute préferés une fete, avec en tete des musiciens de jazz (pour Cabu) une fanfare ou un brass band.

Moi, je compte défiler cet après midi, et j' espère ne voir aucune référence a un parti politique et que des anonymes, juste réunis ensemble, pour partager la tristesse, et dire aux commanditaires de ces assassinats qjue nous n' avons pas peur, et nous sommes debout, libre.


----------



## jonson (11 Janvier 2015)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2015)

Pour le dessinateur Luz, ces manifestations sont à "contre-sens" de Charlie


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2015)

[YOUTUBE]B9V6Ks1L1gQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Pour le dessinateur Luz, ces manifestations sont à "contre-sens" de Charlie



Ce qui aurait dû apparaître comme évident depuis le début...

Personnellement, j'ai plusieurs motifs de ne pas "être Charlie" :
- je n'aimais pas leur style (bien que j'apprécie beaucoup d'autres dessinateurs satiriques) ;
- je reconnais les mérites critiques de l'anarchisme, mais je n'adhérais pas pour l'essentiel à celui qui s'exprimait dans _Charlie hebdo_ ;
- il y a une manière de leur rendre hommage qui, comme le signale Luz, ne rend pas compte de leurs différences individuelles et surtout qui porte une vision du monde qu'on ne retrouvait pas forcément chez eux.

Bien sûr, cela n'interdit nullement d'exprimer son émotion et son soutien. Montrer ponctuellement, face à une crise, que ce qui rassemble et plus profond que ce qui divise n'est pas négatif. Mais si l'on y perd sa lucidité critique sous prétexte d'émotion et de solidarité, si l'on s'imagine que l'unanimisme est en soi une bonne chose, l'intelligence en sortira perdante.

La question de la participation de certains personnages controversés à la manifestation d'aujourd'hui est une autre question, mais pas inintéressante non plus (j'avais déjà abordé le cas Rajoy) : 
_"Viktor Orban et M. Rajoy viendront défendre la liberté dexpression  avec Ali Bongo et Erdogan. Des nouvelles de Poutine?" ironise le  sociologue Eric Fassin, professeur de sciences politiques à luniversité  Paris VIII. "Lunité internationale (Orban, Rajoy, etc.), cest comme  lunité nationale: si nous sommes tous Charlie, alors, beaucoup sont des  Charlots" dégaine-t-il quelques minutes plus tard._
http://www.metronews.fr/info/charli...e-qui-creent-la-polemique/moaj!Mr2xmNKVsi2p2/

Le monde reste ce qu'il est. Meurtri et divisé : http://www.armenews.com/article.php3?id_article=106829


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Janvier 2015)

L'état islamique, dont se réclament les assassins de Charlie, et qui a soutenu et glorifié leurs actions vu sous l'angle de la psychologie sociale dans une excellente revue généraliste de sciences cognitives et comportementales :
http://www.cerveauetpsycho.fr/ewb_pages/a/article-tat-islamiquea-l-illusion-du-sublimea-33355.php

Ce papier est vraiment passionnant et nous interroge bien au delà de l'EI.
Cette citation, par exemple, interpelle beaucoup : "Comme le philosophe espagnol Javier Goma Lanzon la récemment souligné : ce sens du sublime constitue-t-il une part du pouvoir dattraction de lÉtat Islamique, lié à une quête de grandeur et de gloire dans une camaraderie dangereuse et aventureuse ? Le désintérêt de lOccident pour le sublime  souvent considéré avec scepticisme et cynisme  est-il notre erreur ?"
Autrement dit, pour l'avenir de mes enfants dois-je m'interroger à propos de mon attitude désabusée face au monde d'aujourd'hui et de ce qu'on pourrait appeler une sorte de nihilisme bobo ? Certainement, mais comment ?


----------



## pallarchuse (11 Janvier 2015)

L'appli Je Suis Charlie   :up 
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/je-suis-charlie-!/id957141390?mt=8
Allez, je file à la manif ...


----------



## Average Joe (11 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Méfions-nous des interprétations trop simples. Rushdie n'a pas été  menacé que par des incultes, même s'ils formaient les gros bataillons de ceux qui ont réclamé sa mort. L'ayatollah Khomeini était un érudit et sa  fatwa a été confirmée par d'autres autorités en sciences islamiques,  titulaires de doctorats qui n'étaient pas forcément en bois. Les  universitaires et lettrés du monde musulman ne se sont pas massivement  insurgés contre cette condamnation. Chez nous, des orientalistes et  islamologues aussi distingués que Mohamed Arkoun ou Jacques Berque se  sont gardés de condamner clairement la fatwa.
> 
> C'est rassurant de se dire que le fanatisme est un produit de  l'ignorance. Mais cette fable est constamment démentie par l'histoire.  Le fanatisme est théorisé par des intellectuels et appliqué sur le  terrain par des seconds couteaux pas nécessairement ignorants, qui  commandent à des sous-fifres titulaires de quelques diplômes, qui  dirigent des subordonnés pas totalement analphabètes, etc. On trouvera  pour faire les plus sales besognes quelques nervis un peu simplets. Mais  les hommes instruits tiennent une place non négligeable dans ce  processus. Les  nazis n'ont eu aucune difficulté à trouver des intellectuels de premier  plan (Carl Schmitt, Martin Heidegger) pour servir leur régime et exalter  leur vision du monde.


Il n'en reste pas moins que Khomeyni n'a JAMAIS lu les "versets". D'ailleurs il n'en n'a pas eu le temps. À peine avait-il prononcé sa fatwa qu'il est mort : à croire qu'elle s'est retournée contre lui  (tant mieux pour Rushdie)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> L'état islamique, dont se réclament les assassins de Charlie, et qui a soutenu et glorifié leurs actions vu sous l'angle de la psychologie sociale dans une excellente revue généraliste de sciences cognitives et comportementales :
> http://www.cerveauetpsycho.fr/ewb_pages/a/article-tat-islamiquea-l-illusion-du-sublimea-33355.php
> 
> Ce papier est vraiment passionnant et nous interroge bien au delà de l'EI.
> ...



Oui. Il y a une carence d'idéal et une carence d'action qui appellent à être comblées. Par n'importe quoi si nécessaire. C'était déjà une dimension des engagements de la jeunesse européenne, d'un côté ou de l'autre (les corps francs du Baltikum, les Brigades internationales en Espagne, le "fascisme immense et rouge" de Brasillach et Drieu, la LVF, la Résistance...) dans les conflits de l'entre-deux guerres et dans la dernière guerre.


----------



## Average Joe (11 Janvier 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> L'état islamique, dont se réclament les assassins de Charlie, et qui a soutenu et glorifié leurs actions vu sous l'angle de la psychologie sociale dans une excellente revue généraliste de sciences cognitives et comportementales :
> http://www.cerveauetpsycho.fr/ewb_pages/a/article-tat-islamiquea-l-illusion-du-sublimea-33355.php
> 
> Ce papier est vraiment passionnant et nous interroge bien au delà de l'EI.
> ...



Intéressant en effet mais ce qu'il faut dire AUSSI est que, comme dans les années 30 avec les Brigades internationales, d'autres jeunes quittent leur confort et partent combattre auprès des Kurdes et autres communautés menacées contre l'E.I. Donc l'exaltation n'est pas que d'un seul côté. De même pendant les derniers combats du conflit entre Israël et Palestiniens, et les manifs pro-palestiniennes à Paris 4 000 jeunes français ont rejoint provisoirement les forces de l'État hébreu.


----------



## patlek (11 Janvier 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> :
> http://www.cerveauetpsycho.fr/ewb_pages/a/article-tat-islamiquea-l-illusion-du-sublimea-33355.php



J' ai paqs commencé a lire le papier que: "LEtat Islamique séduirait en France un jeune sur quatre." Houlà!!!!! Si on en est là... je n' ai pas de mot. J' espere que c' est un chiffre faux (C' est tout ce que je peux faire)


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (11 Janvier 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Pour le dessinateur Luz, ces manifestations sont à "contre-sens" de Charlie



Autant donner le vrai lien !!!


----------



## mistik (11 Janvier 2015)

Mohamed le Prophète demande à Saïd Kouachi "_*tu es *Charlie _?" 
Ce dernier répond "_oui j'ai* tué *Charlie_".
Et Mohamed le Prophète de penser en lui-même _putain merde il a *tué *mon business en tuant Charlie ... le con !_


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (11 Janvier 2015)

Sur l'ambiguité foncière de l'Islam et le malheur des Musulmans il est instructif d'écouter le père Henri Boulad qui connaît le problème de l'intérieur (il est né et vit en Egypte)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU-O6AOxJFI


----------



## mistik (11 Janvier 2015)

hb222222 a dit:


> Sur l'ambiguité foncière de l'Islam et le malheur des Musulmans il est instructif d'écouter le père Henri Boulad qui connaît le problème de l'intérieur (il est né et vit en Egypte)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU-O6AOxJFI


Très intéressant !
@hb222222 : merci.


----------



## patlek (11 Janvier 2015)

Retour de manifestation, ou quelques uns avaient leur propres dessins, ce qui m' a donné envie d' en faire un petit rapide:


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Janvier 2015)

jonson a dit:


> ​




MERCI !!!!!!! Ton dessin/discours résume très bien et en mieux ce que j'ai voulu dire. Il n'y a rien à voir avec se voiler la face, ni même être bienveillant !


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2015)

Le point de vue de Boris Cyrulnik, pas le dernier des idiots.


----------



## Grug (11 Janvier 2015)

Un petit lien vers Charlie Héros, l'hommage de dessinateurs lyonnais lors de la manif.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (11 Janvier 2015)

Des fous ? Non. Explication trop commode.
Ce ne sont pas des fous mais des égarés.
Le Saint Coran a de quoi déboussoler, texte sacré totalement contradictoire entre ses versets mecquois et ses versets médinois postérieurs (qui priment sur les premiers).
On a ce policier qui se comporte selon les versets mecquois et ces criminels qui agissent en suivant les versets médinois. 

Le _vrai Islam_ sera une religion d'ouverture et de tolérance quand seront abrogés les versets médinois.


----------



## bompi (11 Janvier 2015)

Bof. Le _vrai_ islam ? Et le _vrai_ christianisme ? Le _vrai_ bouddhisme ? etc. Tu les as dans ta musette ?
Quant aux contradictions, il me semble qu'on peut en déceler quelques-unes dans la bible...


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (11 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Bof. Le _vrai_ islam ? Et le _vrai_ christianisme ? Le _vrai_ bouddhisme ? etc. Tu les as dans ta musette ?
> Quant aux contradictions, il me semble qu'on peut en déceler quelques-unes dans la bible...



Il y en a aussi dans la Bible, mais elles n'ont pas les mêmes implications !
Je parle à dessein de _vrai Islam_ car c'est ce que disent les musulmans de France qui sont profondément choqués par ce qui s'est passé, et qui se sentent salis par ces crimes commis au nom de leur religion : "le vrai Islam ce n'est pas ça". "Le vrai Islam est par nature modération, paix" etc C'est aussi un vocabulaire qu'emploie mes nombreux collègues musulmans au fil de l'actualité depuis deux ans quand ils évoquent des crimes terroristes : "ce ne sont pas des Musulmans, des vrais Musulmans ne feraient jamais ça".


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2015)

hb222222 a dit:


> Il y en a aussi dans la Bible, mais elles n'ont pas les mêmes implications !



C'est sûr les médecins qui se font buter aux USA car ils pratiquent des IVG, ça n'a pas «les mêmes implications».


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (11 Janvier 2015)

Je ne vais pas entamer un débat avec le modérateur


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2015)

hb222222 a dit:


> Je ne vais pas entamer un débat avec le modérateur



Dommage, c'est ton dernier mot?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2015)

Pour moi, il y a ce que les textes disent et ce que les croyants en font.

Quoi que disent le Coran, la Bible et autres, tous les musulmans, tous les chrétiens, tous les juifs,... ne sont pas des intégristes.

Mais il y a une minorité de musulmans, de chrétiens, de juifs,... intégristes. Les uns manifestent leur intégrisme en envoyant des avions contre des tours (ou butant d'innocents dessinateurs), d'autres en butant les toubibs qui pratiquent l'IVG et je ne sais quoi d'autre encore. Et quelque soit la religion et la forme de manifestation qu'il prend, l'intégrisme religieux est une plaie.

Enfin, il n'est est pas inutile de rappeler que l'abus de religion nuit gravement à la santé mentale.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (11 Janvier 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Pour moi, il y a ce que les textes disent et ce que les croyants en font.



Certes, mais ouvre une Bible par exemple, et tu verras vite que l'on y comprend pas grand chose sans des éclairages exégétiques et historiques. Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il y a des médiateurs et des passeurs de savoir qui sont, _au moins dans un premier temps_, nécessaires en matière de compréhension des religions. Nous n'avons pas la science infuse.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Pour moi, il y a ce que les textes disent et ce que les croyants en font.
> 
> Quoi que disent le Coran, la Bible et autres, tous les musulmans, tous les chrétiens, tous les juifs,... ne sont pas des intégristes.
> 
> ...



Je suis protestant. Vers l&#8217;âge de 13-14 ans, j&#8217;ai fréquenté ce qu&#8217;on appelle le catéchisme. Mes parents ne m&#8217;y ont pas forcé, mais m&#8217;ont proposé d&#8217;aller voir pour me faire mon propre avis, et je dois dire que pour ça je les en remercie. J&#8217;avais suffisamment de recul à cet âge-là, ce qui n&#8217;était pas forcément le cas de tous mes camarades, pour finalement me bidonner de ce que j&#8217;avais entendu chez ces évangéliques. S&#8217;ils n&#8217;ont évidemment jamais été violents, je me suis tout de même aperçu rapidement qu&#8217;il fallait aller voir ailleurs, car ces gens se servaient de ces jeunes ados, comme souvent fragiles et influençables à cet âge-là en leur expliquant par exemple que «ceux qui ne se convertissaient pas, iraient dans l'étang de feu à leur mort»&#8230;


----------



## Lio70 (11 Janvier 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> «ceux qui ne se convertissaient pas, iraient dans l'étang de feu à leur mort»


Ils n'avaient pas entièrement tort. On s'est tous retrouvés bourrés à une AES.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je suis protestant. Vers l&#8217;âge de 13-14 ans, j&#8217;ai fréquenté ce qu&#8217;on appelle le catéchisme. Mes parents ne m&#8217;y ont pas forcé, mais m&#8217;ont proposé d&#8217;aller voir pour me faire mon propre avis, et je dois dire que pour ça je les en remercie. J&#8217;avais suffisamment de recul à cet âge-là, ce qui n&#8217;était pas forcément le cas de tous mes camarades, pour finalement me bidonner de ce que j&#8217;avais entendu chez ces évangéliques. S&#8217;ils n&#8217;ont évidemment jamais été violents, je me suis tout de même aperçu rapidement qu&#8217;il fallait aller voir ailleurs, car ces gens se servaient de ces jeunes ados, comme souvent fragiles et influençables à cet âge-là en leur expliquant par exemple que «ceux qui ne se convertissaient pas, iraient dans l'étang de feu à leur mort»&#8230;



Pour ma part, je suis né catholique et je me suis plié aux singeries de l'Eglise jusqu'à la communion solennelle (que j'ai faite à 10 ans) par tradition familiale, mes parents n'étant pas spécialement croyants mais agissant eux-mêmes par tradition familiale. Et j'ai bu les saintes paroles jusque là.

Après, en grandissant, en gagnant en maturité et autonomie intellectuelle (et là je dis merci les cours de philo de terminale), je me suis forgé ma propre opinion. Aujourd'hui je suis athée (avec, je l'avoue, un petit côté bouffeur de curé).

Et il y a quelques années, quand il y a eu l'affaire de l'éventuelle réintégration de l'évêque révisionniste (Williamson) et celles des curés pédophiles dont on avait couvert les agissements pendant des années, j'ai failli me faire débaptiser considérant que je n'avais rien de commun avec ces gens-là. Je n'ai pas eu le courage d'aller au bout de la démarche mais aujourd'hui encore je me trouve fort peu de points communs avec ces gens-là.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2015)

Lio70 a dit:


> Ils n'avaient pas entièrement tort. On s'est tous retrouvés bourrés à une AES.



Ben c'est exactement ça: j'ai quitté le catéchisme, puis j'ai attendu quelques années pour me bourrer occasionnellement la gueule et trouver que Wolinski dessinaient très bien les femmes à poil.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2015)

Nietzsche disait que le mot le plus profond du Nouveau Testament est dû à Ponce Pilate :Pilate lui dit: Tu es donc roi ? Jésus répondit: Tu le dis, je suis roi.  Je suis né et je suis venu dans le monde pour rendre témoignage à la  vérité. Quiconque est de la vérité écoute ma voix. Pilate lui dit: Qu'est-ce que la vérité ? (Jean, 18, 37-38).
​Petit apologue talmudique :Un païen alla trouver un jour le rabbin Hillel l'Ancien (premier siècle av. J-C) et le mit au défi de lui enseigner toute la Torah debout sur une jambe. Hillel répondit simplement : "Ce que tu ne voudrais pas que l'on te fît, ne l'inflige pas aux autres hommes. C'est là toute la Torah. Le reste n'est que commentaire. Maintenant, va et étudie". (Talmud de Babylone, Traité Shabbat 31a)​


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (11 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Nietzsche disait que le mot le plus profond du Nouveau Testament est dû à Ponce Pilate :Pilate lui dit: Tu es donc roi ? Jésus répondit: Tu le dis, je suis roi.  Je suis né et je suis venu dans le monde pour rendre témoignage à la  vérité. Quiconque est de la vérité écoute ma voix. Pilate lui dit: Qu'est-ce que la vérité ? (Jean, 18, 37-38).​




On peut dire aussi que le plus profond c'est le silence du Christ, son refus d'enfermer la vérité dans des mots.​


----------



## mistik (11 Janvier 2015)

Malheureusement la France a connu bien des guerres menées au nom de Dieu.

Je pourrais déjà parler sous l'antiquité romaine des "martyrs de Lyon"  en 177 de notre ère dans "la capitale des Gaules" (Lugdunum) avec la  célèbre Blandine (confer Eusèbe de Césarée) ... la Rome impériale  broyant la religion chrétienne _(religio illicita_).

Mais surtout au XVIème siècle la guerre entre les Catholiques et Protestants avec pas moins de 8 guerres de religion et ce jusqu'en 1598 avec fort heureusement l'Edit de Nantes qui y met un terme.

Puis "on remet ça" au XVIIème siècle (révocation de l'Edit de Nantes) et au XVIIIème siècle (Camisards) jusqu'à 2 ans avant la Révolution française (donc en 1787) avec l'Edit de Versailles avec le Roi Louis XVI qui perdra quelques années plus tard la tête (un régicide évidemment ;-) ).

On peut aussi parler de la terrible efficacité de la police et de la gendarmerie française au service des nazis au cours de la 2ème Guerre mondiale (il est vrai qu'il n'y aurait pas eu le _put..._ de caporal Hitler, cela n'aurait vraisemblablement pas eu lieu).

Si l'on pouvait éviter de se remettre dessus entre les 3 à 5 religions principales ... ça pourrait être intéressant de dire merde à ces cons d'islamistes extrémistes qui veulent mettre le feu à la République.


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Janvier 2015)

patlek a dit:


> J' ai paqs commencé a lire le papier que: "LEtat Islamique séduirait en France un jeune sur quatre." Houlà!!!!! Si on en est là... je n' ai pas de mot. J' espere que c' est un chiffre faux (C' est tout ce que je peux faire)




Eh bien, tu a la réponse un peu plus bas : "Selon un sondage réalisé en juillet 2014 par linstitut de sondage britannique ICM Research, 16 pour cent des Français, et plus dun adolescent sur quatre (27 pour cent exactement) auraient une opinion favorable ou très favorable de lÉtat islamique, alors que moins de six pour cent des Français sont musulmans. Ces chiffres tranchent avec les 13 pour cent de soutiens à lÉtat islamique à Gaza, si lon en croit un sondage réalisé en août 2014 par le Centre palestinien de lopinion publique."

Le sondage en question est ici : http://www.vox.com/2014/8/26/6067123/isis-poll


----------



## Le docteur (11 Janvier 2015)

Dans le dernier Siné Hebdo on peut lire, au début des mésaventures de Carali à l'église (son père, lui au moins, semblait s'y amuser beaucoup) : "Il y a quelques années, j'ai songé à me faire débaptiser. Je ne lai jamais fait. Se faire débaptiser, c'est encore une démarche religieuse ça ; je ne suis jamais senti assez concerné par toutes ces conneries ésotériques et n'éprouve en rien le besoin de m'en libérer."


----------



## patlek (11 Janvier 2015)

J' ai trouvé un autre article qui parle de ce sondage et;

Le sondage a été réalisé entre le 11 et le 21 juillet 2014. Ce sont 3 007 personnes qui ont été interrogées par téléphone pour le biais de ce sondage : 1 000 en Grande-Bretagne, 1 006 en France
http://www.marianne.net/Selon-un-sondage-16-des-Francais-soutiennent-l-Etat-islamique-_a240829.html

Je reste sceptique sur la validité du sondage.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2015)

Ah tiens, des fois l'autocorrect de l'iPhone c'est


----------



## patlek (11 Janvier 2015)

Je vais lui montrer charlie, je sais ou il est... huhuhuhhu...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Eh bien, tu a la réponse un peu plus bas : "Selon un sondage réalisé en juillet 2014 par linstitut de sondage britannique ICM Research, 16 pour cent des Français, et plus dun adolescent sur quatre (27 pour cent exactement) auraient une opinion favorable ou très favorable de lÉtat islamique, alors que moins de six pour cent des Français sont musulmans. Ces chiffres tranchent avec les 13 pour cent de soutiens à lÉtat islamique à Gaza, si lon en croit un sondage réalisé en août 2014 par le Centre palestinien de lopinion publique."
> 
> Le sondage en question est ici : http://www.vox.com/2014/8/26/6067123/isis-poll



Pour continuer à déprimer, il y a cette étude européenne du Wissenschaftszentrum Berlin für Sozialforschung, parue fin 2013, sur le niveau d'adhésion des chrétiens et des musulmans européens aux thèses fondamentalistes (puisque c'est une tendance qui n'est évidemment pas propre à l'islam).

http://www.wzb.eu/sites/default/files/u6/koopmans_englisch_ed.pdf


----------



## bompi (11 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Pour continuer à déprimer, il y a cette étude européenne du Wissenschaftszentrum Berlin für Sozialforschung, parue fin 2013, sur le niveau d'adhésion des chrétiens et des musulmans européens aux thèses fondamentalistes (puisque c'est une tendance qui n'est évidemment pas propre à l'islam).
> 
> http://www.wzb.eu/sites/default/files/u6/koopmans_englisch_ed.pdf


En fait, on a l'impression de lire une confirmation de ce que l'on pressent... Donc, dans mon cas, ça me consternerait davantage que ça me déprimerait. :rateau:
[j'ai eu peur un instant que le document fût écrit en allemand et qu'il me faille compulser ma vieille grammaire allemande pour différencier les cas de déclinaison. Ouf !]

[[ _Wissenschaftszentrum Berlin für Sozialforschung_ : ça vous a tout de suite un petit air sérieux. ]]


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6JKfMEUy9-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2015)

Je regarde d'un oeil ce forum et d'une oreille j'écoute Europe1, tout en ayant autre chose à faire, et j'apprends que l'auteur des attentats serait Eric Zemmour ! Quelqu'un peut-il confirmer ?


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Janvier 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Je regarde d'un oeil ce forum et d'une oreille j'écoute Europe1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voudrais-tu parler de terrorisme intellectuel ou de nihilisme sidéral d'une non pensée archaïque et bétifiante ? :afraid:


----------



## Romuald (12 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Janvier 2015)

Il fallait bien qu'il y ait une merde.


----------



## Lio70 (12 Janvier 2015)




----------



## mistik (12 Janvier 2015)

Interview du _grand intellectuel et défenseur de la démocratie_ Chérif Kouachi sur BFM TV, clique : *ICI
*


----------



## Berthold (12 Janvier 2015)

Tout en dignité&#8230;


----------



## Breizh44 (12 Janvier 2015)

Berthold a dit:


> Tout en dignité&#8230;


Osef?


----------



## Berthold (12 Janvier 2015)

Certes, on devrait, mais non, il m'exaspère trop.

Pardon. Autant en rire.


----------



## Breizh44 (12 Janvier 2015)

On a une menace terroriste imminente mais les journalistes préfèrent faire de la stigmatisation politique (comme si ils marquaient en gros: regardez, n'oubliez pas de ne pas élire l'égoïste en 2017, il ne sais pas se tenir). 
Déjà que la manifestation parisienne est controversée, certains des dirigeant étant officieusement là pour affirmer qu'ils ne veulent pas d'islamistes dans leur pays et sont donc près à aider (et tant mieux)).

Donc je réitère et signe: que Sarko joue des coudes pour avoir sa thrombine sur la photo, je m'en balance.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Janvier 2015)

Breizh44 a dit:


> Osef?


Histoire de rester dans le ton, je l'aurais dit façon Font et Val "mais on s'en Bran1e :love:"


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2015)

hb222222 a dit:


> On peut dire aussi que le plus profond c'est le silence du Christ, son refus d'enfermer la vérité dans des mots.​[/INDENT]



*Quoique certains mots ne soient pas inutiles...*

Belle leçon d'humour !


----------



## mistik (12 Janvier 2015)

J'espère vraiment vraiment vraiment me tromper et être dans l'erreur la plus totale, en effet j'ai bien peur d'apprendre par la suite, lors du recoupement d'enquêtes, que les otages français qui ont été libérés "grâce" au versement d'argent français d'une manière ou d'une autre (avec l'aide d'alliés de la France ou "autre donateur et bienfaiteur") à ces marteaux d'Al-Qaïda Al-Qaïdi Al-Qaïdo degré zéro par "probablement" (des millions de $ à chaque libération) tous les gouvernements tant de droite que de gauche de ces dernières décennies aient permis ces attaques terroristes. 

A trop vouloir baisser son froc et d'essuyer ses crottes avec son fric on finit par attirer des mouches à merde.


----------



## bompi (12 Janvier 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Quoique certains mots ne soient pas inutiles...*
> 
> Belle leçon d'humour !


Sont forts, ces jésuites.
Revue très intéressante, soit dit en passant.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2015)

mistik a dit:


> J'espère vraiment vraiment vraiment me tromper et être dans l'erreur la plus totale, en effet j'ai bien peur d'apprendre par la suite, lors du recoupement d'enquêtes, que les otages français qui ont été libérés "grâce" au versement d'argent français d'une manière ou d'une autre (avec l'aide d'alliés de la France ou "autre donateur et bienfaiteur") à ces marteaux d'Al-Qaïda Al-Qaïdi Al-Qaïdo degré zéro par "probablement" (des millions de $ à chaque libération) tous les gouvernements tant de droite que de gauche de ces dernières décennies aient permis ces attaques terroristes.
> 
> A trop vouloir baisser son froc et d'essuyer ses crottes avec son fric on finit par attirer des mouches à merde.



Sûrement les Chinois du FBI.


----------



## mistik (12 Janvier 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sûrement les Chinois du FBI.


Ou plus probablement les Coréens du Nord de la CIA.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2015)

La une de Charlie Hebdo de mercredi.


----------



## mistik (13 Janvier 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> La une de Charlie Hebdo de mercredi.


Mais c'est de l'espionnage industriel !


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Janvier 2015)

Merdre,
moi qui me faisait une joie de découvrir la couve mercredi matin.
Je suis Vert.siffle


----------



## Berthold (13 Janvier 2015)

Aaaaaahhhh non, pas ça ! Je voulais le découvrir chez mon buraliste !

Trop tard, je l'ai vu&#8230;


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Janvier 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Histoire de rester dans le ton, je l'aurais dit façon Font et Val "mais on s'en Bran1e :love:"





Le pape (Paul VI) est mort c'était un homme brave et doux
Le monde entier le pleure et vous qu'en pensez-vous ?
On s'en branle, on s'en branle !

Celle là je l'ai chantée devant un parterre de vieux il y a 30 ans, je crois qu'ils ont préféré "Une crotte de nez entonnée juste avant...

Une crotte de nez, ça se retire du bout du doigt, une crotte de nez
Une crotte de nez, ça se roule entre les deux doigts, une crotte de nez
Une crotte de nez, d'abord c'est mou et puis ça sèche, une crotte de nez
Ça peut se coller au plafond
Sous la table ou bien sur le front
Et ça peut même se manger, une crotte de nez
Olé !

(Sur un air de tango)


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Janvier 2015)

*Chers Jean, Georges, Stéphane et Bernard*


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2015)

Quand je pense a ce C.....


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Madalvée (13 Janvier 2015)

Mission : le récupérer au bureau de tabac de mon quartier sensible et rentrer indemne chez moi


----------



## mistik (13 Janvier 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> Quand je pense a ce C.....


Ce Monsieur que tu traite de C..., a commencé sa carrière en vendant ... de mémoire ... des voitures puis la poursuit en tant qu'humoriste avec un "juif" Elie Semoun pour ensuite déchoir en se forgeant un visage d'antisémite et de négationniste.


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2015)

note : ceci est un montage.



note : ceci est un autre montage.




Et rendons à César : Post original


----------



## Berthold (13 Janvier 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le pape (Paul VI) est mort c'était un homme brave et doux
> Le monde entier le pleure et vous qu'en pensez-vous ?
> On s'en branle, on s'en branle !
> 
> ...



Excellente aussi. J'aimais entonner « Villa mon cul », gros succès aussi.


----------



## mistik (13 Janvier 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le pape (Paul VI) est mort c'était un homme brave et doux
> Le monde entier le pleure et vous qu'en pensez-vous ?
> On s'en branle, on s'en branle !
> 
> ...


Et je tombe sur cette vieille info : *Toumaï  *("espoir de vie") est plus vieux que Lucy ! Donc ne laissons plus Lucy faire mais Toum'aï dire et alors la vie sera espoir.


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Janvier 2015)

Berthold a dit:


> Excellente aussi. J'aimais entonner « Villa mon cul », gros succès aussi.


 

Villa Mon cul, des potes ont nommé leur maison ainsi, et j'ai fait la plaque. Pour leur écrire, il suffisait d'écrire "Villa mon cul, code postal, nom du bled" et le courrier parvenait.


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2015)

mistik a dit:


> Ce Monsieur que tu traite de C..., a commencé sa carrière en vendant ... de mémoire ... des voitures puis la poursuit en tant qu'humoriste avec un "juif" Elie Semoun pour ensuite déchoir en se forgeant un visage d'antisémite et de négationniste.


[[ Pourquoi mettre des guillemets ? ]]

À part ça, j'aime bien la une du Canard Enchaîné, qui est à la hauteur de mes attentes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Janvier 2015)

Nouveau numéro de "Charlie Hebdo" : le tirage porté à 5 millions d'exemplaires après des ruptures de stock

Chez le marchand de journaux à côté de chez moi, à 8h il y avait rupture de stock sur Charlie Hebdo, le Canard enchaîné et Libération.

Dans d'autres points de vente de Bordeaux, les gens faisaient la queue avant l'ouverture pour avoir le numéro de Charlie Hebdo.


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Janvier 2015)

5 Millions ?
Pas assez.
On voit déjà fleurir sur le net des exemplaires à des prix indécents.
[Et je préfère ne pas m'appesantir sur les charognards qui proposent le Charlie du 7 janvier à prix d'or. Infecte]

Petite consolation : j'ai réussi à avoir mon Libé.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Janvier 2015)

Le truc vraiment drôle concernant le Charlie d'aujourd'hui, c'est ça..


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2015)




----------



## patlek (14 Janvier 2015)

Meme le canard enchainé a disparut des kiosques, les deux (canard + charlie)  sont introuvables.

Va falloir que je me lève à 6 heures demain (?)


----------



## Le docteur (14 Janvier 2015)

Et Siné spécial Charlie ?


----------



## patlek (14 Janvier 2015)

Pas fait attention, mais je pense que la plupart des journaux qui faisaient allusion à la couverture de charlie, ou évoquaient charlie, ont disparut.

J' aurais put sortir avec "paris turf" (en vague lot de consolation) ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2015)

Hommage des collaborateurs de la Federal Reserve of New York à Bernard Maris. Les keynésiens ont plus la cote là-bas qu'en France apparemment.  







Source : https://twitter.com/banquedefrance/status/554566343018950656


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2015)

[[ Tu es un _follower_ de la Banque de France. Respect.   ]]

Depuis le temps que je prends le chemin maison <-> boulot je n'avais jamais vu autant de gens faire la queue aux kiosques.


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Janvier 2015)

800 000 personnes dans la rue et un slogan : "Je veux Charlie".


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2015)

Si jamais ils s'en prennent au _Canard_, je pressens comme un malaise à propos du slogan


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Janvier 2015)

On apprend par le Canard enchaîné de cette semaine que Chérif Kouachi, un des 2 auteurs de l'attentat contre Charlie Hebdo, était un grand amateur d'images pédo-pornographiques.

Ils sont beaux les " justiciers ".


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Janvier 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> On apprend par le Canard enchaîné de cette semaine que Chérif Kouachi, un des 2 auteurs de l'attentat contre Charlie Hebdo, était un grand amateur d'images pédo-pornographiques.
> 
> Ils sont beaux les " justiciers ".



Tu sais la maladie mentale n'a pas toujours qu'une seule forme  (my God).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2015)

http://www.leparisien.fr/internatio...-executant-deux-otages-13-01-2015-4443413.php

Ils prennent grand soin des enfants apparemment.


----------



## patlek (14 Janvier 2015)

Ils forment leur futur armée... ce qui promet.


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2015)

Note qu'ils ne sont pas les premiers à effectuer ce genre de formation.
Dans les nombreux conflits qu'a connu l'Afrique dans les dernières décennies, il y a eu pas mal d'enrôlements d'enfants (avec tout ce que ça implique).

[[ Je suppose que ça existe aussi sur d'autres continents mais je n'ai pas d'exemple à l'esprit. ]]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2015)

Heureusement, en Europe, nous ne sommes

Non. Rien, finalement.


----------



## loustic (14 Janvier 2015)

Rien ou presque


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Heureusement, en Europe, nous ne sommes
> 
> Non. Rien, finalement.



Décidément. Tu leur en veux aux schpountzs avoue ! Tu perds pas une occasion pour ramener leur sombre passé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2015)

Sur ce coup j'ai plutôt envie de plaindre les pauvres gamins. Celui de la photo n'avait aucun souvenir d'une Allemagne sans Hitler (la photo date de la fin de la guerre).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Sur ce coup j'ai plutôt envie de plaindre les pauvres gamins. Celui de la photo n'avait aucun souvenir d'une Allemagne sans Hitler (la photo date de la fin de la guerre).



Tu crois que c'est Derrick ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> Tu crois que c'est Derrick ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2015)

Je suis Derrick.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


>



Oui et ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h09 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> Je suis Derrick.



Et moi Harry Klein, son fidèle adjoint.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2015)

Papa, t'es là?


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Sur ce coup j'ai plutôt envie de plaindre les pauvres gamins. Celui de la photo n'avait aucun souvenir d'une Allemagne sans Hitler (la photo date de la fin de la guerre).


Quant à moi, je parlais de période plus récente, évidemment [on ne peut pas toujours tout ramener aux amis d'Outre-Rhin :rateau: ]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Quant à moi, je parlais de période plus récente, évidemment [on ne peut pas toujours tout ramener aux amis d'Outre-Rhin :rateau: ]



Oui, j'avais bien saisi, mais je voulais juste rappeler que ce n'était pas une ignominie étrangère aux Européens. Quant au ciblage des Allemands, il ne relève pas d'une monomanie chez moi. Ce n'aurait pas été mon premier choix si j'avais dû parler d'atrocités coloniales (quoique le traitement des Héréros en 1904&#8230.


----------



## mistik (14 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> [[ Pourquoi mettre des guillemets ? ]]
> 
> À part ça, j'aime bien la une du Canard Enchaîné, qui est à la hauteur de mes attentes.


Parce qu'en 2015 on ne devrait même plus parler de juif, de chrétien, de protestant, de boudhiste ou de musulman. Ce n'est pas une nationalité, ni un "plus" ni un "moins" mais un tout. Mais comme ce n'est pas le cas puisque l'on tue à cause de la religion de celui qui est en face de nous ... ou de sa manière de penser, j'ai préféré "bêtement" mettre des guillemets. Or pour te faire plaisir tu constateras ci-dessus que dans ma première phrase je n'en ai pas mis.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2015)

Autant ces meurtres m'horifient, ceux des anonymes (je pense aux travailleurs tués ce jour la) comme ceux des personnes connues (une partie de mon enfance vient de mourir avec Cabu), autant le bal des faux derches et la récup charognarde de ces politicards qu'on se tape depuis des décennies me fait gerber.

Dimanche j'avais le cafard. Je ne suis pas allé défilé. Je suis parti tout seul me promener dans un coin à moi. Il faisait un temps dégueu. Je me suis posé. J'ai regardé le plateau lorrain si triste en cette saison. J'ai essayé de méditer à ma manière, en silence. De penser à tous ces morts assasinés. Et à leur cause. Une façon à moi de leur rendre hommage. Pas tapageuse, pas démonstrative, pas celle d'un professionnel du bavardage, d'un spécialistologue expert de BFM TV, mais que j'ai voulu authentique et personnelle.

Je pense qu'il faudra du recul pour essayer de comprendre. Mais pour agir favorablement pour éviter que cela ne se reproduise, j'en doute. Depuis le 11 septembre croyez-vous que les choses soient allé dans le bon sens ?

Voilà.


----------



## mistik (14 Janvier 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> Depuis le 11 septembre croyez-vous que les choses soient allé dans le bon sens ?


Que répondre à cette question ? Si ce n'est ... on dirait pas ! ... et cela va aller de mal en pis ... nous sommes en guerre désormais ne l'oublions pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2015)

mistik a dit:


> nous sommes en guerre désormais ne l'oublions pas.



J'ai posé une question. C'est tout. Mais ta réponse, on l'entend partout. Je pense que c'est un chouya plus compliqué que ça.
Mais je veux pas rajouter mon verbiage au surverbiage ambiant.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (14 Janvier 2015)

Moi non plus je ne suis pas allé manifester dimanche.
Personnellement je n'aime pas les grandes manifestations d'émotions qui trop souvent escamotent les questions qui fâchent ; par ailleurs je n'ai pas du tout aimé la dimension politicienne qui a auguré à sa préparation, et puis enfin je ne me sens pas Charlie, je parle de la forme d'humour du journal ; cependant si je n'aime pas le sectarisme du journal j'admire le courage de sa rédaction, je l'ai dit dans mon premier post la semaine dernière. 
Si le slogan avait été différent, plus spécifique, pour la défense de la liberté d'expression, je serais peut-être allé manifesté. Mais ce "Je suis Charlie" j'ai trouvé ça assez creux.

J'ai choisi plutôt de parler franchement avec mes nombreux collègues musulmans au cours de ces journées parce que le témoignage me paraît plus efficace.
J'ai montré des caricatures anti-chrétiennes de Charlie Hebdo,  expliqué qu'il y a une longue tradition anti religieuse dans notre pays,  et que ça ne pose jamais de problème sérieux. Que, au pire, ça se règle pacifiquement devant un tribunal.
J'ai témoigné du fait que j'étais croyant et catholique, que l'Eglise et le Pape y était brocardés très régulièrement, et parfois de façon ordurière, mais qu'il n'y a pas fort heureusement de délit de blasphème dans ce pays (à l'exception d'une disposition juridique, plus du tout appliquée, en Alsace Moselle), et qu'il n'y en aura jamais.
J'ai fait réaliser au passage à l'un deux que Mahomet avait été chef de guerre (mon collègue trouvait mal de caricaturer le Prophète avec un fusil). Beaucoup avouent ne pas bien connaître le Coran.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h46 ----------

J'ai lu un article en ligne de la Croix tout à l'heure, il semble que les énormes manifestations de ces jours derniers n'ont pas attiré massivement les Français d'origine maghrébine en dépit de l'appel à manifester des responsables musulmans.
Cf ici le témoignage du Père Christian Delorme, très engagé dans le dialogue islamo-chrétien
http://www.la-croix.com/Actualite/F...r-du-defi-de-l-integration-2015-01-14-1267388

Sur la réception de la minute de silence dans les écoles cf cet article du quotidien suisse le Temps :
http://www.letemps.ch/Page/Uuid/9ca...s_justifient_les_assassinats_de_Charlie_Hebdo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2015)

hb222222 a dit:


> J'ai témoigné du fait que j'étais croyant et catholique



Ah tiens tu nous apprend quelque chose sur toi. J'ai rien contre a priori rassure toi. 
Mais enfin on comprend mieux ton attirance pour les visions apocalyptiques ! 

A propos des articles que tu cites (ta manie !) je viens de regarder celui de la croix (non pas l'eau de javel... un journal que je trouve bien fait et honnête au passage, je le lis en ligne de temps en temps). Il faut dire que les musulmans s'en sont pris déja tellement plein la gueule avec sarko. Je crois qu'ils saturent la.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (15 Janvier 2015)

Pour ce qui est des visions "apocalyptiques" de l'avenir ça ne vient pas d'une sensibilité chrétienne ça, car le Chrétien a un devoir d'espérance (les trois vertus théologales d'Amour, Foi et Espérance) et je dois dire que je suis assez fatigué de ce côté là.


----------



## patlek (15 Janvier 2015)

P.tain... faut se lever tot maintenant pour pouvoir acheter un journal...

J' espère que le canard enchainé va etre réapprovisionné, j' ai trés envie de lire leur hommage à Cabu. 

Cabu, c' est ma jeunesse et plus. Cabu était un authentique, un vrai gentil. Cabu assassiné... Cabu assassiné, quel est le débile qui à commis çà???

Et Charb, que je connaissais plus au travers de Fluide Glacial, dont il fut un temps un collaborateur régulier. Charb, c' est idem que Cabu, un authentique gentil.

Et les autres aussi.

Et va falloir rentrer dans le cerveaux de tous ces intégristes, y compris ceux qui sont des pseudios moderés (ceux qui vont dire "oui, mais quelque part charlie hebdo l' a cherché" (???!!!) que ceux qui sont des mécréants n' ont absolument rien a se faire imposer par une quelconque religion religion que ce soit; j' insiste: rien, absolument rien.

Sur ce, je cours au magazin, en espérant (a 5h20 du matin (!!!!) que tous tes journaux ne soit pas achetés avant que je n' arrive. (C' est pire que les scénes déchainés de soldes que l' on peut voir parfois à la télé!!!!)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Janvier 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Et va falloir rentrer dans le cerveaux de tous ces intégristes, y compris ceux qui sont des pseudios moderés (ceux qui vont dire "oui, mais quelque part charlie hebdo l' a cherché" (???!!!) que ceux qui sont des mécréants n' ont absolument rien a se faire imposer par une quelconque religion religion que ce soit; j' insiste: rien, absolument rien.



Exactement. On est dans une république laïque et seules les lois de cette république décident de ce qu'on peut faire ou ne pas faire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h09 ----------

Besoin d'argent pour financer un achat ? Appelez Cofidis !


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> quoique le traitement des Héréros en 1904).



Oups. J'avais ml lu, et je me suis mis à imaginer l'humanité échappant de peu à l'extinction par auto dissolution dans une grande vague d'hétérophobie.


----------



## patlek (15 Janvier 2015)

RRRRHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


(Demain je me lève à 4 heures!!!!, çà va chier demain!, nan mais!!!)


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Janvier 2015)

Faut voir le bon côté des choses.
L'avenir appartient à ceux qui se lèvent tôt (y paraît).


----------



## Sly54 (15 Janvier 2015)

patlek a dit:


> (Demain je me lève à 4 heures!!!!, çà va chier demain!, nan mais!!!)


Ne te couche pas. Et profites en pour nous ramener les croissants


----------



## Romuald (15 Janvier 2015)

patlek a dit:


> RRRRHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!
> 
> 
> (Demain je me lève à 4 heures!!!!, çà va chier demain!, nan mais!!!)



Il te reste une échappatoire  :





origine


----------



## mistik (15 Janvier 2015)

_MonFinancier.com_ d'aujourd'hui se fait le relais du _Parisien_, je le cite : ' "Le risque de fracture" : à l'école les incidents se multiplient (Le Parisien). Najat Vallaud Belkacem va lâcher momentanément son obsession pour l'égalité des genres et s'occuper un peu de la laïcité. Je vous conseille de lire l'interview d'un prof à Clichy sous Bois. Morceaux choisis : "l'attentat est un coup monté" "Les journalistes, s'il faut les buter pour qu'ils ferment leur gueule, maintenant on est tranquilles" "Hitler, il aurait du tous les tuer" "Pourquoi Dieudonné ne peut rien dire alors que les journalistes disent ce qu'ils veulent". No comment '

Bien sûr dans chaque profession, il y a des marteaux malheureusement même à l'Education nationale. 
Si ce qui est dit est vrai, je ne remettrais pas en cause la parole d'un journaliste, alors ce "prof" devrait être révoqué et interdit à vie d'enseigner.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Il te reste une échappatoire



une boutique à éviter:


----------



## Gwen (15 Janvier 2015)

mistik a dit:


> Je vous conseille de lire l'interview d'un prof à Clichy sous Bois. .



Et où peut-on la lire cet interview ? Car là, ces morceau choisis me laissent sur ma faim.

Bon, sinon, je n'ai toujours pas mon Charlie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2015)

mistik a dit:


> _MonFinancier.com_ d'aujourd'hui se fait le relais du _Parisien_, je le cite : ' "Le risque de fracture" : à l'école les incidents se multiplient (Le Parisien). Najat Vallaud Belkacem va lâcher momentanément son obsession pour l'égalité des genres et s'occuper un peu de la laïcité. Je vous conseille de lire l'interview d'un prof à Clichy sous Bois. Morceaux choisis : "l'attentat est un coup monté" "Les journalistes, s'il faut les buter pour qu'ils ferment leur gueule, maintenant on est tranquilles" "Hitler, il aurait du tous les tuer" "Pourquoi Dieudonné ne peut rien dire alors que les journalistes disent ce qu'ils veulent". No comment '
> 
> Bien sûr dans chaque profession, il y a des marteaux malheureusement même à l'Education nationale.
> Si ce qui est dit est vrai, je ne remettrais pas en cause la parole d'un journaliste, alors ce "prof" devrait être révoqué et interdit à vie d'enseigner.



Ton irresponsabilité est lamentable. Tu recopies bêtement ce que publie _MonFinancier_ sans te donner la peine de vérifier le moins du monde à la source et tu attribues les propos cités au malheureux prof évoqué, alors qu'en fait il s'agit *de propos d'élèves qu'il a rapportés*.

Source : http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/le-desarroi-des-profs-depuis-les-attentats-15-01-2015-4446849.php*« J&#8217;en entends des horreurs&#8201;! »*
François*, prof dans un établissement parisien.

Quand il a surpris des élèves en train de consulter des sites d&#8217;armes de guerre, vendredi en pleine prise d&#8217;otages à Hyper Cacher, François*
a coupé le courant de la salle d&#8217;informatique. « Je ne me voyais pas m&#8217;embarquer dans une leçon de morale&#8230; » Cet enseignant a perdu peu à peu ses illusions, au point de ne plus prendre la peine de signaler systématiquement les multiples incidents. « Je n&#8217;en rédige que lorsqu&#8217;il y a bagarre, violence physique. » Ne pas relever les provocations, c&#8217;est éviter de perdre des heures en palabres vaines, ne pas risquer aussi l&#8217;incident bien plus grave. 

Alors, depuis le 7 janvier, François évite d&#8217;ouvrir le débat, même s&#8217;il a entendu ces derniers jours bien des horreurs. « Les journalistes, s&#8217;il faut les buter pour qu&#8217;ils ferment leur gueule&#8230; Maintenant, on est tranquilles. » « Hitler, il aurait dû tous les tuer. » Vendredi, une meneuse s&#8217;est fendue d&#8217;une quenelle. Il y a aussi tous ceux qui ne comprennent pas « pourquoi on dit à Dieudonné de la fermer alors qu&#8217;on laisse les journalistes parler ». « Quand j&#8217;ai le c&#339;ur et la force d&#8217;avoir de la repartie, je fais de l&#8217;humour, ça désamorce les tensions, il n&#8217;y a que ça qui les arrête, mais c&#8217;est épuisant. »

* Le prénom a été changé

​Tu crois qu'il m'a fallu une heure pour vérifier ? Quelques minutes de recherche avec une mauvaise connexion.


----------



## Berthold (15 Janvier 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Bon, sinon, je n'ai toujours pas mon Charlie



Ben toujours pas non plus. Ce matin, le buraliste de mon village (&#8771; 6 000 hab) :
«_ J'ouvre à 6h30, ils étaient 60 à attendre&#8230; On m'a livré 40 Charlie&#8230; _»
Ça doit correspondre à ce qu'il voit passer en une heure, d'habitude&#8230;



J'ai quand même eu un _canard enchaîné_. Bien&#8230;


----------



## patlek (15 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> *« J&#8217;en entends des horreurs&#8201;! »*
> François*, prof dans un établissement parisien.



Et quelques cas, mais là, d' adultes ;

https://fr.news.yahoo.com/charlie-h...efusé-respecter-minute-silence-165849835.html

"Les personnes incriminées évoluent comme animateurs dans des écoles primaires."

Ha bah... bien, félicitations!!.


----------



## mistik (15 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Ton irresponsabilité est lamentable.


"En écrivant cette parole - A peu que le coeur ne me fend" dixit François mais Villon.


----------



## Romuald (15 Janvier 2015)

Le charognard et l'humoriste (fable express) :




(via  @AdrienMenielle sur twitter)


----------



## mistik (15 Janvier 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Le charognard et l'humoriste (fable express) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Désolé _Cratès_ je ne vérifie pas les dire de _Romulad_, mais vu comme ça que ce soit un prof ou toute autre profession voire un chômeur je trouve ça dégueulasse ... mais vérifie pour moi s'il te plaît, et s'il y a erreur de ma part, je te ferai par la suite mille excuses pour mon "irresponsabilité lamentable" cher ami.


----------



## patlek (15 Janvier 2015)

Moi, je suis pret a payer 1000 millions de milliards d' Euros.

J' envoi le cheque à réception du numéro de charlie.


----------



## Lio70 (15 Janvier 2015)

Moi aussi, je paye ce prix-là, à la réception. Vu que ma banque n'autorise pas les virements d'un tel montant, c'est mon ami nigérien qui s'en occupera. D'accord ?


----------



## Romuald (15 Janvier 2015)

mistik a dit:


> Désolé _Cratès_ je ne vérifie pas les dire de _Romulad_,


En attendant tu peux vérifier ce que tu écris. 
Les dire, je crois que c'est un pluriel.
Et Romulad, connais pas


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2015)

Je suis Dos Jones.


----------



## mistik (15 Janvier 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> En attendant tu peux vérifier ce que tu écris.
> Les dire, je crois que c'est un pluriel.
> Et Romulad, connais pas



Ce n'est pas "je crois" car c'est sûr et certain et oui Monsieur X dit _Romuald_ nous disons les dires.

Quelle conne cette Miss Tique, elle est vraiment lamentable cette idiote !

Merdre ! Je vais encore me faire engueuler ! :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Et quelques cas, mais là, d' adultes ;
> 
> https://fr.news.yahoo.com/charlie-h...efusé-respecter-minute-silence-165849835.html
> 
> ...



Sauf que l'article original (http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...especter-la-minute-de-silence.php#xtor=AL-201)  est un tissu de conneries écrit par un jean-foutre qui n'y connaît rien.


Le titre est : « Charlie Hebdo: des fonctionnaires aussi ont refusé de respecter la minute de silence ». On nous précise plus loin : « Il s'agit d'adultes assermentés, recrutés par l'État ».  Depuis quand des animateurs dans les écoles primaires sont-ils assermentés ? Je suis fonctionnaire de l'EN et pas du tout assermenté. 


Trois incidents sur quatre s'étant déroulés à Lille, Martine Aubry précise : « Il s'avère qu'il y a trois personnes, vacataires [] ». Donc, les personnes en question ne sont pas fonctionnaires et encore moins assermentées. 


La seule personne assermentée était un agent de surveillance de la voie publique, à Paris.


Voilà. Tout un foin dans un grand quotidien national sur le thème « des fonctionnaires assermentés approuvent le terrorisme » pour une pervenche. Avec un tel goût de la presse pour la rumeur abêtissante, les terroristes peuvent se reposer. Le pays se démolit tout seul.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2015)

[YOUTUBE]uhjPzRIsGhk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (15 Janvier 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Et Romulad, connais pas



Céléri Romulad.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (15 Janvier 2015)

Il y a eu des attaques contre des mosquées dans les jours qui ont suivi les attentats terroristes. Au-delà de ce qui vient de se passer, je signale qu'on dispose depuis 2008 de statistiques sur les actes visant les lieux de cultes et sépultures en France.
Chiffres communiqués à l'occasion d'une question à l'Assemblée Nationale en 2012.
http://questions.assemblee-nationale.fr/q14/14-14282QE.htm
Je retiens que jusqu'à cette date (je ne sais pas ce qu'il en a été ensuite) on constate une augmentation globale quasi continue de ces actes, augmentation qui concerne dans plus de 8 cas sur 10 des lieux de culte et de sépultures chrétiens, plus de 500 dégradations, vols et actes de vandalisme par an.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2015)

hb222222 a dit:


> Il y a eu des attaques contre des mosquées dans les jours qui ont suivi les attentats terroristes. Au-delà de ce qui vient de se passer, je signale qu'on dispose depuis 2008 de statistiques sur les actes visant les lieux de cultes et sépultures en France.
> Chiffres communiqués à l'occasion d'une question à l'Assemblée Nationale en 2012.
> http://questions.assemblee-nationale.fr/q14/14-14282QE.htm
> Je retiens que jusqu'à cette date (je ne sais pas ce qu'il en a été ensuite) on constate une augmentation globale quasi continue de ces actes, augmentation qui concerne dans plus de 8 cas sur 10 des lieux de culte et de sépultures chrétiens, plus de 500 dégradations, vols et actes de vandalisme par an.



Rien que de très normal:

Mercredi, Bernard Cazeneuve, ministre de lIntérieur, tweetait :
« Quand on est républicain, on ne distingue pas entre les enfants de Gaza, les chiites de Mossoul et les jeunes Syriens... » Impossible de croire quil ait « oublié » les chrétiens.
Bernard Cazeneuve est celui qui affirmait en 2012 quévoquer les racines chrétiennes de la France, cétait « faire une relecture historique frelatée » qui a « rendu la France peu à peu nauséeuse » et « brader lhéritage laïque de la France ». Le même qui écrivait le 7 juillet dernier : « Les musulmans sont partie intégrante de notre roman national »

_« brader lhéritage laïque de la France »_ On avait oublié que la France était née en 1905...

Comme il est ministre des Cultes, il doit bien connaître le sujet.

De même, un autre pourrait lui donner la main:

C'est "une religion de paix et de lumière, qui a compté parmi ses penseurs	des	hommes d'ouverture, et c'est ce qu'il faut enseigner à travers ceux qui en sont les hauts responsables", a déclaré Jack Lang sur France Info.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2015)

*"Lon ne peut pas être Charlie sans être Raif Badawi"*





L'Arabie saoudite, ce grand ami de la France.


----------



## bompi (15 Janvier 2015)

Bonne initiative de ta part.

Dans ce beau pays, effectivement, la paix et la lumière semblent remisées dans le placard à balais.

A contrario, je trouve que cette tribune est bien venue.


----------



## patlek (15 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Bonne initiative de ta part.
> 
> 
> A contrario, je trouve que cette tribune est bien venue.



Connaissant un peu la biographie du "prophète", je la trouve discutable.

Mais bon, ces derniers temps, n' importe qui était Charlie (Terminator "est charlie", s' est abonné à Charlie, mais... je me demande s' il va apprécier longtemps "Charlie" et s'il serat toujours "Charlie" dans  disont 10 numéros...(Encore qu' il a peut etre l' esprit plus ouvert qu' on ne pourrait le penser".


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2015)

Racistes, les Français ?

Nettement moins que d'autres en fait.











Le problème est que ces données datent du printemps 2014 (http://www.pewglobal.org/2014/05/12/chapter-4-views-of-roma-muslims-jews/). Je redoute une nette dégradation du jugement sur les musulmans après les événements récents.

Et puis, il y a l'attitude envers les Roms. Et là, ça se gâte


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Racistes, les Français ?



"Critical of Muslims" est traduit en français par "Racistes"

?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Janvier 2015)

Ça y est. J'ai enfin pu acheter Charlie Hebdo (version papier).


----------



## Gwen (16 Janvier 2015)

Pareil, j'ai mon Charlie. J&#8217;en ai même un autre pour envoyé à des amis aux USA.

Par contre, ce matin, pas de Spirou Hors série


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Janvier 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Pareil, j'ai mon Charlie. Jen ai même un autre pour envoyé à des amis aux USA.
> 
> Par contre, ce matin, pas de Spirou Hors série



Camoufle-le dans une couverture du Figaro, sinon il va pas passer la douane...


----------



## rabisse (16 Janvier 2015)

Adonis Ali Ahmad SaÏd 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2Y2ZcfUIZU​


----------



## boninmi (16 Janvier 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Pareil, j'ai mon Charlie. Jen ai même un autre pour envoyé à des amis aux USA.
> 
> Par contre, ce matin, pas de Spirou Hors série


Et La Horde, c'est la même que celle d'ici ? 
Sinon, qui sont les usurpateurs ? :love:


----------



## patlek (16 Janvier 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Ça y est. J'ai enfin pu acheter Charlie Hebdo (version papier).


Moi aussi, Alleluia!!! hamdoulilah!!!! mazel tov!!! hare krishna hare hare!!! bon dieu de merde!!!!

JE L' AI!!!!!!!

(Le Spirou spécial Franquin??, je l' ai remarqué aussi, tentant!!.)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Janvier 2015)

Chez les cathos, tout le monde n'est pas «Charlie»


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Pareil, j'ai mon Charlie. Jen ai même un autre pour envoyé à des amis aux USA.
> 
> Par contre, ce matin, pas de Spirou Hors série


Pour le Spirou, un petit passage par la boutique en ligne et zou!


patlek a dit:


> Moi aussi, Alleluia!!! hamdoulilah!!!! mazel tov!!! hare krishna hare hare!!! bon dieu de merde!!!!
> 
> JE L' AI!!!!!!!
> 
> (Le Spirou spécial Franquin??, je l' ai remarqué aussi, tentant!!.)


Franquin ? Euh... non. Charlie. 

PS : d'ailleurs, j'ai oublié de préciser après ma question (il y a 5 pages...) : Charlie, c'est notre bon vieux Charles.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2015)

loustic a dit:


> "Most Critical of Muslims" est traduit en français par "Racistes"
> 
> ?



Parler de racisme est certes une façon grossière de simplifier les choses, pour évoquer le degré de tolérance à l'altruité culturelle. Mais évoquer la tolérance/inolérance religieuse le serait tout autant. Il ne s'agit pas de mesurer le rapport à une religion, mais le rapport à des communautés dont l'identification n'est pas strictement religieuse, ou même absolument pas religieuse. C'est le cas à l'évidence des Roms. Et il y a belle lurette que l'hostilité envers les juifs en Europe n'a plus rien à voir avec un désaccord théologique. Un juif athée ne sera pas moins soumis à l'antisémitisme qu'un rabbin orthodoxe. Le terme « racisme » est donc très imparfait, mais pratique, car il décrit mieux la réalité des diverses formes et motivations de l'intolérance que bien d'autres formulations : l'idée d'un rejet lié à ce que les gens sont (ou sont supposés être par essence dans les fantasmes de certains) et non pas à ce qu'ils font. La notion « d'origine musulmane » illustre parfaitement cette confusion. Et c'est bien d'une forme de racisme, au sens précis d'une essentialisation des rapports sociaux, qu'il s'agit en l'occurence. Avoir tel ou tel reproche limité à adresser à une communauté ne suffit pas à motiver pour se définir comme « défavorable » à cette communauté. Si on assume de le faire dans un sondage, c'est qu'on a des griefs autrement profonds.


----------



## Berthold (16 Janvier 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Ça y est. J'ai enfin pu acheter Charlie Hebdo (version papier).



Moi aussi. Ça avait l'air plus calme ce matin, il en restait quelques-uns Personne ne faisait la queue


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2015)

loustic a dit:


> "Critical of Muslims" est traduit en français par "Racistes"
> 
> ?


Un autre sondage paneuropéen qui me paraît intéressant, quant aux perceptions respectives des pays vis-à-vis de l'islam en Europe, à regarder ici.
(je mets le lien plutôt que l'image car elle est un peu volumineuse)


----------



## mistik (16 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Ton irresponsabilité est lamentable. Tu recopies bêtement ce que publie _MonFinancier_ sans te donner la peine de vérifier le moins du monde à la source et tu attribues les propos cités au malheureux prof évoqué, alors qu'en fait il s'agit *de propos d'élèves qu'il a rapportés*.
> 
> Source : http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/le-desarroi-des-profs-depuis-les-attentats-15-01-2015-4446849.php*« J&#8217;en entends des horreurs&#8201;! »*
> François*, prof dans un établissement parisien.
> ...


Ne voulant pas être encore taxé d"'irresponsable" et de "lamentable" et surtout ne souhaitant pas froisser les bien-pensants de l'Education Nationale, je laisse à mon ami Cratès le soin de vérifier l'authenticité de cet article du Monde qui nous informe qu'*à Bobigny une enseignante a été mise à pied pour avoir tenu des propos complotistes* et haineux que la jeune femme aurait tenus à des élèves de bac pro (auprès de jeunes âgés si je ne m'abuse de 16 à 21 ans), lundi 12 janvier de l'an de grâce 2015, au sujet des deux attentats de _Charlie Hebdo_ et de l&#8217;Hyper Cacher à la porte de Vincennes dans le cadre de son cours de _"droit économie dans la formation de vente_".
"Sidéré par ces propos, un de ses élèves l&#8217;enregistre avec son téléphone portable, au bout de quelques  minutes. Ce qu&#8217;elle ignore. L&#8217;élève en retranscrit quelques extraits,  que sa mère adresse dès le lendemain à l&#8217;établissement, avec une copie  de la bande-son." 



Après bien sûr on pourrait parler de perfidie de l'élève, tout est possible et que c'est l'élève qui est responsable de ce _complot impérialiste américain_ (pardonnez-moi cet humour noir).



"Parlant à ses élèves du policier tué après l&#8217;assaut contre _Charlie Hebdo_, madame M. évoque _« le flic soi-disant mort »_. Elle note qu&#8217;_« on n&#8217;a pas vu les corps des journalistes »_._« Vous trouvez pas ça bizarre qu&#8217;il en manquait un à leur réunion ? »_, interroge l&#8217;enseignante en évoquant la conférence de rédaction de l&#8217;hebdomadaire satirique. _« C&#8217;est un business, un coup d&#8217;Etat pour supprimer la religion musulmane »,_ ajoute-t-elle, _« ils ont eu le temps de monter un sketch »._ Elle explique à ses élèves que les prophètes_ « ont été salis par les représentations de vieux hommes moches avec du bide »_, et se fait prosélyte pour expliquer que_ « la religion musulmane autorise de tuer pour défendre _[sa] _religion ». 
_


Et comme dans toute profession, malheureusement l'Education Nationale n'y échappe pas, il y a des marteaux qu'il faut virer.



_Aussi, j'ose dire encore une fois qu'il faut révoquer et interdire à jamais d'exercer la profession d'enseignant à cette personne mais aussi la juger et la laisser "réfléchir" en prison.
_


Si le journal Le Monde se trompe et que je colporte des ragots, alors je demande à être fouetté sur la place publique pour complot contre l'Education Nationale.


----------



## patlek (16 Janvier 2015)

Correction, c' est "Lire" qui a sorti un spécial Franquin"

http://www.lexpress.fr/culture/livr...rou-le-marsupilami-et-les-autres_1630546.html





Arff!!


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2015)

Superbe !

Pour Spirou, ce numéro spécial me semble souligner deux choses :
- la première est (une nouvelle fois) l'ampleur de l'onde de choc de ces attentats ;
- la seconde est que c'est nouveau pour Spirou : il me semble que c'est la première fois, depuis 1938, que le journal se connecte ainsi à l'actualité immédiate.


----------



## Gwen (16 Janvier 2015)

Je n'ai en effet pas souvenir d'un numéro spécial de Spirou lié à un événement quelconque. Et je suis lecteur du magazine depuis plus de 40 ans.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2015)

mistik a dit:


> Ne voulant pas être encore taxé d"'irresponsable" et de "lamentable" et surtout ne souhaitant pas froisser les bien-pensants de l'Education Nationale,



Bon on passera sur le jargon clicheteux réac' que tu emploies ("bien pensants"). N'étant pas prof mais petit patron du privé, les profs sont bien assez grand pour se défendre sans moi.

Bon ben voilà y a une folle qu'a sorti des conneries à ses élèves. Ben oui quelle surprise : il y a aussi des fous à l'éduc nat. Oualalaaaaaaaaa ! Quelle découveeeeeerte !
On va pas lui en vouloir méchamment : la folie est une maladie grave. Le problème c'est cette personne ne semble pas avoir été prise en charge jusqu'à présent. J'espère que cette mise à pied va permettre de la soigner.
Le problème c'est que ses propos générés par sa pathologie peuvent être nocifs sur des ados.

Je constate un mieux apparent : la mise à pied. Cela veut dire que l'éduc nat commence à agir et ne ferme pas les yeux comme je l'ai connu à mon époque.

Nous avons tous eu des profs bizarres à tarés voire dangereux. Pour ma part une nymphomane, un alcoolo incapable de faire ses cours l'après-midi, un cogneur, un prof à tendance pédophile, un témoin de Jéovah en sciences nat qui remettaient en cause la théorie de l'évolution, quelques racistes sociaux (plus sournois). Une cousine en seconde a eu un obsédé sexuel mysogine : "Les salopes au premier rang les inbaisables derrière". Et ce dès la rentrée. Des tonnes de pétitions, de lettres : rien à faire. Ce type a continué jusqu'à la retraite.
Il y a quelques ans, dans un lycée d'orléans je crois, une raciste folle qui traitait de "bamboula" un élève noir.

Il y a des fous partout. Le problème c'est que quand ils sont à l'éduc nat ils jettent une sale image sur l'ensemble de la profession. Normal vu ce métier en contacta avec les enfants et les ados et tout ce qu'on attend de l'éduc nat (trop?).


----------



## patlek (16 Janvier 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Chez les cathos, tout le monde n'est pas «Charlie»



Tant mieux!!!, moi, j' avais uyn peu de mal avec "je suis Charlie" surtout si tout le monde "est Charlie". Maintenant on a "le "prophete" est Charlie", il n' y a plus de limite Jésus est Charlie, Pol pot est charlie, Staline est charlie, Vlad l' empereur est Charlie, Jules césar est Charlie , Timour Lang est Charlie, etc... L' homme de cro magnon est Charlie (Encore que çà aurait peut etre plus de sens) adam et eve sont charlie, louis 16 est Charlie , etc...

Donc, je suis quaziment content que certains disent "je ne suis pas Charlie", gràce à eux "Je suis Charlie" reprend du sens. Et en fait en pensant dénigrer, il rendent service aux "Charlie"

Et moi qui avait du mal avec ce slogan ( Qui aurait put etre "réservé" aux seuls lecteurs habituels, et aux abonnés de Charlie Hebdo, pour éviter que çà ne parte dans tous les sens, mais bon, c' était incontrolable. Et en meme temps, en campagne virale, se répandant dans tout un tas de pays en un temps record, en symbole d' une douleur, et d'une révolte, d'une solidarité; chapeau!!!

Simplement quand cette expression de douleur, de révolte, et de solidarité devient récuperé par a moitié n' importe qui, çà enlève tout le sens.

Et moi, Mercredi, après une semainr pateuse, j' étais heureux de voir Charlie vivant. Et j' ai voulut, Mercredi  "etre Charlie":
Pour saluer l' équipe de CHarlie, pour son courage, de dire "nous n' avons pas peur , nous sommes vivant, debout, et nous sommes libres, et aux intégristes: bras d'honneur, allez vous faire mettre!" Et là, je m' incline, et moi aussi je veux dire "Je suis Charlie" Je veux aussi etre libre, je suis libre,  debout, je n'ai pas peur, et ce serait avec plaisir que je montrerais mes fesses aux intégristes. 
Charlie nous offre une trés belle leçon, de défense de la liberté. Et moi, ils ont mon soutien complet.
Et il ne faut pas les laisser seul sur le front de la défense de nos liberté, et de notre liberté de lasphème, il faut etre avec eux (pour tout ceux qui partage cette idée; ces idées)


----------



## mistik (16 Janvier 2015)

patlek a dit:


> (...) si tout le monde "est Charlie" (...) on a "le "prophete" est Charlie", il n' y a plus de limite Jésus est Charlie, Pol pot est charlie, Staline est charlie, Vlad l' empereur est Charlie, Jules césar est Charlie , Timour Lang est Charlie, etc... L' homme de cro magnon est Charlie (Encore que çà aurait peut etre plus de sens) adam et eve sont charlie, louis 16 est Charlie , etc (...)
> 
> Charlie nous offre une trés belle leçon, de défense de la liberté. Et moi, ils ont mon soutien complet (...)


Surtout que l'on vole la vedette à Charlie ... Chaplin ! 

Mais finalement, Chaplin est Charlie puisqu'il fut le premier à tourner en dérision Hitler avec son film *Le dictateur*. 





Le Chardon a dit:


> Bon on passera sur le jargon clicheteux réac' que tu emploies ("bien pensants"). N'étant pas prof mais petit patron du privé, les profs sont bien assez grand pour se défendre sans moi.
> 
> Bon ben voilà y a une folle qu'a sorti des conneries à ses élèves. Ben oui quelle surprise : il y a aussi des fous à l'éduc nat. Oualalaaaaaaaaa ! Quelle découveeeeeerte !
> On va pas lui en vouloir méchamment : la folie est une maladie grave. Le problème c'est cette personne ne semble pas avoir été prise en charge jusqu'à présent. J'espère que cette mise à pied va permettre de la soigner.
> ...


Donc on la juge, on la vire, on l'emprisonne (logiquement) et basta .. la mise à pied ne suffisant pas ... ou alors on fait comme avant on baisse notre froc en passant l'éponge et on s'étonnera de nouveau que des cons tuent à nouveau des innocents et que des imbéciles justifient et/ou amoindrissent leurs "exactions".


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2015)

Donc quelques profs un peu tarés sont responsables de l'itinéraire des frères Kouachi. Simple mais falait y penser !
Contacte vite les RG : ils vont te signer un contrat en or tout de suite ! Un limier pareil, ça ne se lâche pas !


----------



## patlek (16 Janvier 2015)

D' ailleurs Moïse est Charlie.

Ce ne sont pas les tables de la loi qu'il tenait en haut de sa montagne, c' était des exemplaire de Charlie Hebdo " "J' ai reçu 10 exemplaires, mais il y en a 8 qui sont déjà réservé"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Janvier 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Tant mieux!!!, moi, j' avais uyn peu de mal avec "je suis Charlie" surtout si tout le monde "est Charlie". Maintenant on a "le "prophete" est Charlie", il n' y a plus de limite Jésus est Charlie, Pol pot est charlie, Staline est charlie, Vlad l' empereur est Charlie, Jules césar est Charlie , Timour Lang est Charlie, etc... L' homme de cro magnon est Charlie (Encore que çà aurait peut etre plus de sens) adam et eve sont charlie, louis 16 est Charlie , etc...
> 
> Donc, je suis quaziment content que certains disent "je ne suis pas Charlie", gràce à eux "Je suis Charlie" reprend du sens. Et en fait en pensant dénigrer, il rendent service aux "Charlie"
> 
> ...



Perso, ça ne me dérange pas qu'on ne dise pas Charlie. Je dirais même qu'il vaut mieux ça que tous les faux Charlie qui ont défilé dimanche, notamment les dirigeants de pays étrangers qui démontrent par leur pratique dans leurs pays qu'ils ont une conception de la liberté d'expression assez particulière.

Mais il faut voir l'argumentaire qui accompagne cette déclaration " Je ne suis pas Charlie ". Dans le cas présent je l'ai trouvé tellement gerbant que j'ai préféré ne pas le citer. Déjà sacraliser une divinité dont l'existence n'est pas démontrée, je trouve ça très con. Mais sacraliser une autorité religieuse je trouve ça encore plus con. À quand le badge " Touche pas à mon pape " ?

Quant à Charlie Hebdo, j'avoue que je ne l'avais jamais lu avant aujourd'hui. Mais la lecture du dernier numéro m'a donné envie de continuer à le lire.

Et je pense que le fait de sentir Charlie dépassait largement la simple défense de ce journal. En tout cas, moi, je l'ai vécu comme ça. Et si j'ai défilé dimanche, c'est entre autres pour défendre la liberté d'expression en général et en particulier le droit de se moquer des religions.

Donc pour moi, il n'y avait pas de raison que ce sentiment d'être Charlie soit réservé aux fidèles de Charlie Hebdo.


----------



## mistik (16 Janvier 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> Donc quelques profs un peu tarés sont responsables de l'itinéraire des frères Kouachi. Simple mais falait y penser !
> Contacte vite les RG : ils vont te signer un contrat en or tout de suite ! Un limier pareil, ça ne se lâche pas !


Pas mal raisonné, évidemment je suis assez simple d'esprit pour penser que c'est la faute des profs parce que quelques cons et ici en l&#8217;occurrence une conne a dit des ignominies. T'as donc raison, retournons dans le politiquement correct, on ne peut pas taper sur les profs et les fonctionnaires en général, ni les journalistes, ni les médecins, ni les Huissiers, ni les Avocats, ni les Notaires, ni les politiques, ni les jeunes, ni les vieux, ni les Arabes, ni les Blacks, ni les Blancs, ni les Protestants, ni les Catholiques, ni les Juifs, ni les Musulmans, ni les Bouddhistes ... Ben putain on va se faire chier dans ce pays.

Mais pour ce qui est des profs, on commence à reconnaître que certains sont des tarés (encore une fois comme il y en a et en aura toujours et ce comme dans toutes les professions, sauf qu'ici le gros problème c'est qu'ils sont en contact avec des jeunes) ... il y a quelques jours pour l'avoir dit (apparemment à tort puisque l'article n'avait pas été vérifié, j'ai aussi autre chose à faire que de vérifier les dires des journalistes même si certains semblent avoir le temps pour cela) je me suis fait incendier mais je l'accepte : tape sur moi vas-y fais-moi mal j'aime ça !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2015)

mistik a dit:


> Ne voulant pas être encore taxé d"'irresponsable"&#8230;
> 
> bla bla bla
> 
> Si le journal Le Monde se trompe et que je colporte des ragots, alors je demande à être fouetté sur la place publique pour complot contre l'Education Nationale.



Tu demandes à être fouetté en public ? Pervers masochiste en plus du reste ?  :rateau:

(Hop ! Direction les ignorés et on n'en parle plus).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2015)

mistik a dit:


> T'as donc raison, retournons dans le politiquement correct, .....
> Je vois pas vraiment où le politiquement correct. L'école est acablée de tous les maux depuis bien longtemps. Encore un mot fourre-tout qui n'a plus aucun sens parce que tout le monde accuse tout le monde de faire du politiquement correct.
> 
> Mais pour ce qui est des profs, on commence à reconnaître que certains sont des tarés (encore une fois comme il y en a et en aura toujours et ce comme dans toutes les professions, sauf qu'ici le gros problème c'est qu'ils sont en contact avec des jeunes) ...
> ...



Voir mes réponses en bleu au-dessus.


----------



## mistik (16 Janvier 2015)

Je suis devenu no  life je confonds ma vie réelle et mon pseudo sur les forums, je ne dors presque plus la nuit car je joue à des jeux de guerre, d'ailleurs c'est la guerre de partout et je vais tout faire péter.

Malheureusement on n'a plus de sous car si l'on en avait encore je serais dès à présent partant pour faire passer aux curés, pasteurs, imams, rabbins, profs, éducateurs ... bref tout individu qui est au contact avec des jeunes ... des tests devant des psychiatres pour tenter (car je ne pense pas que cela soit une science exacte) de déceler le pédophile qui pourrait sommeiller dans l'un d'eux ... mais basta je m'arrête-là et je me reviens à mes moutons égorgés ... donc à Charlie Hebdo et à l'abomination de la semaine dernière ... les meurtriers étaient peut être des pédophiles au demeurant .. et oui ils voulaient se taper 70 vierges à eux tous ... et les autres alors ... fallait penser aux autres ... les salauds !


----------



## Average Joe (16 Janvier 2015)

mistik a dit:


> J ... les meurtriers étaient peut être des pédophiles .au demeurant .. et oui ils voulaient se taper 70 vierges à eux tous ... et les autres alors ... fallait penser aux autres ... les salauds !


Le frère aîné (Chérif) était effectivement pédophile : en tout cas grand amateur d'images pédo-pornographiques, aux dernières nouvelles. Tu ne croyais pas si bien dire. C'est donc ça des "djihadistes". Des braves gens qui ont la ferme intention de rendre leurs pires fantasmes réels.


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Janvier 2015)

mistik a dit:


> Je suis devenu no  life je confonds ma vie réelle et mon pseudo sur les forums, je ne dors presque plus la nuit car je joue à des jeux de guerre, d'ailleurs c'est la guerre de partout et je vais tout faire péter.
> 
> Malheureusement on n'a plus de sous car si l'on en avait encore je serais dès à présent partant pour faire passer aux curés, pasteurs, imams, rabbins, profs, éducateurs ... bref tout individu qui est au contact avec des jeunes ... des tests devant des psychiatres pour tenter (car je ne pense pas que cela soit une science exacte) de déceler le pédophile qui pourrait sommeiller dans l'un d'eux ... mais basta je m'arrête-là et je me reviens à mes moutons égorgés ... donc à Charlie Hebdo et à l'abomination de la semaine dernière ... les meurtriers étaient peut être des pédophiles .au demeurant .. et oui ils voulaient se taper 70 vierges à eux tous ... et les autres alors ... fallait penser aux autres ... les salauds !




Je suis d'accord, mais pour connaître assez bien les psychiatres, il me paraît prudent des les tester avant qu'ils ne testent qui que ce soit, surtout s'ils ont des verges.
Et à la question, oui, mais par qui bon sang peut-on faire tester les psychiatres, la réponse est que madame Michu, ménagère de 18 à 79 ans fera très bien le boulot, même avec des verges.


----------



## mistik (16 Janvier 2015)

Average Joe a dit:


> Le frère aîné (Chérif) était effectivement pédophile : en tout cas grand amateur d'images pédo-pornographiques, aux dernières nouvelles. Tu ne croyais pas si bien dire. C'est donc ça des "djihadistes". Des braves gens qui ont la ferme intention de rendre leurs pires fantasmes réels.


Comme quoi on en apprend tous les jours : Chérif fais-moi peur !




Bigdidou a dit:


> Et à la question, oui, mais par qui bon sang peut-on faire tester les psychiatres, la réponse est que madame Michu, ménagère de 18 à 79 ans fera très bien le boulot, même avec des verges.


Et qui juge les juges ? 

L'an dernier j'étais à la fac à Lyon III à la Manu pour ceux qui connaissent pour obtenir mon +5 qui est moins bien qu'un +8 mais bon par les temps qui courent c'est mieux qu'un -1, je fus très désagréablement surpris de constater des femmes voilées de bas en haut (sans toutefois le fameux grillage sur le visage qui est très à la mode en Afghanistan) avec des gants de la même couleur que leur "ensemble" aux mains (évidemment car aux pieds cela aurait été beaucoup plus difficile pour elles de marcher) et ce toute l'année universitaire ... même en juin ! 

Je me suis alors dit que si la femme est l'avenir de l'homme et que je doive obligatoirement porter la barbe alors faudra que je foute le camp de ce pays car je ne le reconnais pas ... ou pour être exact ... plus ! :-(((


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2015)

mistik a dit:


> L'an dernier j'étais à la fac à Lyon III à la Manu pour ceux qui connaissent pour obtenir mon +5 qui est moins bien qu'un +8 mais bon par les temps qui courent c'est mieux qu'un -1, je fus très désagréablement surpris de constater des femmes voilées de bas en haut (sans toutefois le fameux grillage sur le visage qui est très à la mode en Afghanistan) avec des gants de la même couleur que leur "ensemble" aux mains (évidemment car aux pieds cela aurait été beaucoup plus difficile pour elles de marcher) et ce toute l'année universitaire ... même en juin !
> 
> Je me suis alors dit que si la femme est l'avenir de l'homme et que je doive obligatoirement porter la barbe alors faudra que je foute le camp de ce pays car je ne le reconnais pas ... ou pour être exact ... plus ! :-(((



Étonnant: *on dirait du Houellebecq dans le texte* !

Excellent ouvrage au demeurant


----------



## mistik (16 Janvier 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Étonnant: *on dirait du Houellebecq dans le texte* !



Merdre, je fais du plagiat !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2015)

mistik a dit:


> L'an dernier j'étais à la fac à Lyon III à la Manu pour ceux qui connaissent pour obtenir mon +5



T'as fait un master en poujadisme ?


----------



## mistik (16 Janvier 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> T'as fait un master en poujadisme ?


Non un master réact évidemment !


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Tant mieux!!!, moi, j' avais uyn peu de mal avec "je suis Charlie" surtout si tout le monde "est Charlie". Maintenant on a "le "prophete" est Charlie", il n' y a plus de limite Jésus est Charlie, Pol pot est charlie, Staline est charlie, Vlad l' empereur est Charlie, Jules césar est Charlie , Timour Lang est Charlie, etc... L' homme de cro magnon est Charlie (Encore que çà aurait peut etre plus de sens) adam et eve sont charlie, louis 16 est Charlie , etc...
> 
> Donc, je suis quaziment content que certains disent "je ne suis pas Charlie", gràce à eux "Je suis Charlie" reprend du sens. Et en fait en pensant dénigrer, il rendent service aux "Charlie"
> 
> ...


Juste pour dire : la revue Études est une bonne revue, très ouverte et sa réaction aux événements était louable ; disons que c'est un bon exemple de personnes qui savent faire la part des choses [donc de ce que d'autres ont tant de mal à faire].
Une revue assez éloignée de l'image habituelle que l'on a des jésuites.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (16 Janvier 2015)

Un petit rappel de la pente sur laquelle nous sommes en matière de laïcité et de citoyenneté. Il y a 13 mois le gouvernement mettait en ligne sur le site du 1er Ministre, J-M Ayrault alors, un rapport préparatoire sur l'intégration qui préconisait ceci :

- suppression du terme "_intégration_"
  - reconnaissance des "_identités multiples"_ et des "_cultures plurielles"_
- suppression des _"règles scolaires discriminatoires"_ concernant notamment le "voile"
- développement des langues vivantes des immigrés à l'école
- création d'un _"délit de harcèlement racial"_
   - _révision_ des programmes scolaires d'histoire en y  intégrant "l'histoire des mouvements de population dans leur globalité",  "ceux liés à l'esclavage et à la traite négrière, aux colonisations, à  l'immigration économique...
 - multiplication des instances de contrôle des droits des immigrés, dont une "cour des comptes de l'égalité"
   - _suppression_ des conditions de nationalité pour accéder à  un emploi, tant dans les fonctions publiques que dans les secteurs  public et privé
Autrement dit c'est la France une fois de plus (une dernière fois ?) qui était sur le banc des accusés. Il fallait dissoudre cette vieille chose embarrassante pour créer une _"s_ociété inclusive" d'"identités multiples" et "faire de l'en-commun".

http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/integration-les-propositions-du-rapport-choc-13-12-2013-1768899_23.php

D'autre part selon le président de l'Observatoire de la laïcité, Jean-Louis Bianco, _la France n'a pas de problème avec sa laïcité_ (2013)
http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...de-probleme-avec-sa-laicite_3436086_3224.html


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Janvier 2015)

Dans le genre, j'aime bien celle-là


hb222222 a dit:


> - _suppression_ des conditions de nationalité pour accéder à  un emploi, tant dans les fonctions publiques que dans les secteurs  public et *privé*


Je ne saches pas que la nationalité française soit requise pour une embauche dans le privé.

J'aime bien celle-là, aussi.


hb222222 a dit:


> - suppression des _"règles scolaires discriminatoires"_ concernant notamment le "voile"


C'était bien la peine de nous sortir une loi contre le voile à l'école si c'était pour penser à l'abroger.
Si c'est pour travailler sur une loi, puis travailler à son abrogation autant dépenser ce temps perdu à travailler sur autre chose de plus utile.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (17 Janvier 2015)

En 2000 on recensait 17 professions fermées à tous les ressortissants étrangers et 15 fermées aux non ressortissants de l'U.E. La plupart sont des professions libérables soumises à un ordre professionnel.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2015)

Ce rapport préparatoire sur l'intégration obsédé de multiculturalisme utopique était assez largement délirant. D'un autre côté, si l'on n'a que des sottises sarkozyennes comme la lettre de Guy Môquet à lui opposer, c'est mal barré


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Janvier 2015)

hb222222 a dit:


> En 2000 on recensait 17 professions fermées à  tous les ressortissants étrangers et 15 fermées aux non ressortissants  de l'U.E. La plupart sont des professions libérables soumises à un ordre  professionnel.


17 + 15 = rien qui ne justifie que l'on parle de condition de nationalité dans le secteur privé. 



Cratès a dit:


> D'un autre côté, si l'on n'a que des sottises sarkozyennes comme la lettre de Guy Môquet à lui opposer, c'est mal barré


Avec ça, il y avait aussi la volonté d'associer chaque élève de CM2 à un enfant juif mort en déportation, dans le genre sottise...


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (17 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Ce rapport préparatoire sur l'intégration obsédé  de multiculturalisme utopique était assez largement délirant. D'un autre  côté, si l'on n'a que des sottises sarkozyennes comme la lettre de Guy  Môquet à lui opposer, c'est mal barré&#8230;



J'avais trouvé cette affaire gravissime. Le Premier Ministre avait salué "la haute tenue" de ces travaux. Ensuite ils nous ont fait le coup de la gaffe. Comment peuvent-il encore parler de confiance après des trahisons pareilles ?!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h31 ----------




lamainfroide a dit:


> 17 + 15 = rien qui ne justifie que l'on parle de condition de nationalité dans le secteur privé.



C'est pourtant le cas.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2015)

Vous êtes chiants.


----------

